# Situation in Pulwama



## ExtraOdinary

Militant killed in Pulwama encounter Lastupdate:- Sat, 1 Feb 2014 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com

An unidentified militant was killed in an ongoing encounter in Pulwama district of south Kashmir while as another is holed up.

Deputy Inspector General (DIG) of Police, south Kashmir, Vijay Kumar told Greater Kashmir that on a specific information, Special Operations Group of JK Police and 55 RR cordoned Kangan village near Muran in district Pulwama. He said as the searches were started militants hiding inside opened fire on the joint forces. He said in retaliatory fire one unidentified militant was killed. “Operation is on and one more militant is holed up,” DIG said.

_Another one bites the dust_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Rot in hell terrorist .

Good job by Indian security forces ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind




----------



## VeeraBahadur

ROT IN PISS.


----------



## Abingdonboy

"MESS WITH THE BEST,DIE LIKE THE REST!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Srinagar: Two militants were killed in a gunfight at Ratnipora area of Pulwama on Tuesday.

While the body of one militant has been found, police said, the search for another militant’s body is going on amid cordon. One of the militants has been identified as Showkat Ahmad Lone of Pulwama’s Lelhar area.

Both the militants were trapped in the paddy fields. And to neutralise them, the locals said, army made use of chopper.

It is worth to mention that forces had surrounded Peer Mohalla of Ratnipora late Monday on a tip-off. Police said militants fired at a Rashtriya Rifles patrol team following which the operation was launched. The operation restarted Tuesday morning when forces intensified the cordon in the area.
2 militants killed in Pulwama encounter




Pictures of two militants, Gulzar and Showkat, who were killed today in a fierce gunfight at Pulwama district of south Kashmir. 

good work indian army.. shoot these pakistani pigs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaiind




----------



## hkdas

*Top LeT commander killed in encounter with security forces in J-K*
*



*

Army personnel during search operation for militants after input of presence of militants. (Photo: PTI)


Two militants were killed in a fierce gunbattle with security forces during an overnight operation in Pulwama district of south Kashmir on Tuesday. According to reports, the identity of the militants has been established. One of them is believed to be top Lashkar-e-Taiba commander Irshad Ghani.

Irshad Ghani is said to have been involved in many deadly attacks, including the one carried out on an Army convoy in 2013 in Srinagar, in which 13 jawans had lost their lives. Ghani's associate was also killed in the Pulwama encounter.
The Jammu and Kashmir police said the encounter began in Ratnipora area in south Kashmir after the militants fired on an army patrol in the morning. A joint team of police and army cordoned off the area and launched a search operation. They managed to escape before being tracked down.

The gunbattle stopped late last night but resumed this morning and ended with the killing of both the militants. According to reports, the encounter triggered protests in the area with some youths pelting stones at the security forces. A Jammu and Kashmir policeman was also injured in the gunfight and was taken to hospital.

*Top LeT commander killed in encounter with security forces in J-K : India, News - India Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Burhan Wani

They were local Kashmiris. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi follower

Good kill by IA... Keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

engineer saad said:


> They were local Kashmiris. Rest in peace.


Yeah right, and I'm Spider man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sarjen29

hkdas said:


> Srinagar: Two militants were killed in a gunfight at Ratnipora area of Pulwama on Tuesday.
> 
> While the body of one militant has been found, police said, the search for another militant’s body is going on amid cordon. One of the militants has been identified as Showkat Ahmad Lone of Pulwama’s Lelhar area.
> 
> Both the militants were trapped in the paddy fields. And to neutralise them, the locals said, army made use of chopper.
> 
> It is worth to mention that forces had surrounded Peer Mohalla of Ratnipora late Monday on a tip-off. Police said militants fired at a Rashtriya Rifles patrol team following which the operation was launched. The operation restarted Tuesday morning when forces intensified the cordon in the area.
> 2 militants killed in Pulwama encounter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of two militants, Gulzar and Showkat, who were killed today in a fierce gunfight at Pulwama district of south Kashmir.
> 
> good work indian army.. shoot these pakistani pigs



 Seriously what did this people think??

After inspired by isis about posting pictures poor fellows encouraged to posts their pics.. kids didn't know they live under IA in kashmir. its a hunt party for IA



Indian Jatt said:


> well done kill these porki pigs like this.....they deserve 72 pig pink pussies



they only said virgins , never mentioned about sex.. Somebody's in for a big surprise


----------



## kurup

Good job


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707551770981994496
Search Op is still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jamwal's

Lol how many of these terrorists killed in 2016 alone, anyway good for IA target practice,especially for new recruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## touela

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707551770981994496
> Search Op is still going on.


Inna Lillahe Wa Inna Ilayhi Rajheoon.

RIP


----------



## hussain0216

fake encounter! to cover the embarrassment over attacks like Pathancot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

hussain0216 said:


> fake encounter! to cover the embarrassment over attacks like Pathancot



May be Pakistan helped with info..


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...hizbul-mujahideen-stone-pelting/1/992676.html

*According to reports, at least three terrorists are believed to be hiding in the village. Two have been identified as Hizbul Mujahideen top commander Reyaz Naikoo and his aide Saifulla Mir.*

*Clashes have erupted between locals and security personnel deployed near Awantipora's Malangpora village in Pulwama, after the forces cordoned the area to launch search operation.

According to reports, at least three terrorists are believed to be hiding in the village. Two have been identified as Hizbul Mujahideen top commander Reyaz Naikoo and his aide Saifulla Mir.

The area is resounding with announcements on public speakers, urging people to hamper the search operation by pelting stones on security forces.







Top Hizbul Mujahideen commander Riyaz Naikoo is believed to be trapped in Pulwama village.



The speakers are blaring messages like 'Save our brothers' near the Malangpora village.

The search operation is underway, while some reports also suggest that the encounter has begun.

More details awaited.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Will be Gunned down...But i am amazed at the level of Intel gathering. It's like picking them out one by one and killing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kris

Some one please post the IA hit list photo..

What are their positions in this??


----------



## Ajaxpaul

GauravSingh said:


> Army is too soft on the jihadis.
> 
> Withdraw the troops and have precision firing with 155's on the location.
> 
> Send in BMP's with Mi-35 support to clean up



You don't kill a Rat with bazooka. For that a trap must be laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kris

Some people are already posting in Twitter which group of RR is undertaking this job..

How can they know about the op soo quickly???


----------



## Tea addict

Ajaxpaul said:


> Will be Gunned down...But i am amazed at the level of Intel gathering. It's like picking them out one by one and killing them.


Specially after the attack on police party...i think police has stepped up its Intel gathering .


----------



## kris

Going to sleep...

Don't want to see the morning news about loss of Indian lives..

All the best to Indian army
Clean the valley



GauravSingh said:


> Army is too soft on the jihadis.
> 
> Withdraw the troops and have precision firing with 155's on the location.
> 
> Send in BMP's with Mi-35 support to clean up


Don't forget collateral damage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

kris said:


> Some one please post the IA hit list photo..
> 
> What are their positions in this??


----------



## Stephen Cohen

GauravSingh said:


> Army is too soft on the jihadis.
> 
> Withdraw the troops and have precision firing with 155's on the location.
> 
> Send in BMP's with Mi-35 support to clean up





LOL ; mate India is not Pakistan 

We have not even used Mortars on these villages ; you are talking of 155 MM

Helicopters can be used for intelligence gathering though


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Tea addict said:


> Specially after the attack on police party...i think police has stepped up its Intel gathering .



I think even kashmiris don't want these hizbul terrorist ruining their lives.


----------



## Hulk

These so called brave jihadi when facing army instead of weapons start using WhatsApp. Their hope that stone pelters will allow them to survive is slowly becoming useless. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881566720925679616

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Is there any chance for him to surrender ?


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

Ajaxpaul said:


> Is there any chance for him to surrender ?


Hope he doesnt. We need fertilizer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...hizbul-mujahideen-stone-pelting/1/992676.html
> 
> *According to reports, at least three terrorists are believed to be hiding in the village. Two have been identified as Hizbul Mujahideen top commander Reyaz Naikoo and his aide Saifulla Mir.*
> 
> *Clashes have erupted between locals and security personnel deployed near Awantipora's Malangpora village in Pulwama, after the forces cordoned the area to launch search operation.*
> 
> *According to reports, at least three terrorists are believed to be hiding in the village. Two have been identified as Hizbul Mujahideen top commander Reyaz Naikoo and his aide Saifulla Mir.*
> 
> *The area is resounding with announcements on public speakers, urging people to hamper the search operation by pelting stones on security forces.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*Top Hizbul Mujahideen commander Riyaz Naikoo is believed to be trapped in Pulwama village.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The speakers are blaring messages like 'Save our brothers' near the Malangpora village.*
> 
> *The search operation is underway, while some reports also suggest that the encounter has begun.*
> 
> *More details awaited.*


Keep in mind that information from locals are coming thick and fast. The invisible aspect that a good number of them are fed up of violence. The strategy is beginning to fail and Army is gaining upper hand by the day. Its forgone conclusion that their days are numbered. This year I learned something new, their success was also dependent on political protection which Mehebooba was doing till she was told enough is enough by Modi.



Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> Hope he doesnt. We need fertilizer


I heard one already down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mukunda Murthi Rao

Hulk said:


> Keep in mind that information from locals are coming thick and fast. The invisible aspect that a good number of them are fed up of violence. The strategy is beginning to fail and Army is gaining upper hand by the day. Its forgone conclusion that their days are numbered. This year I learned something new, their success was also dependent on political protection which Mehebooba was doing till she was told enough is enough by Modi.
> 
> 
> I heard one already down.



J&K police is also highly motivated, especially the killing of policemen. They r the best intelligence gatherers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kris

Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> View attachment 407895
> View attachment 407895


I think second in the list was recently dispatched to God...
Any updated list



Tea addict said:


> Specially after the attack on police party...i think police has stepped up its Intel gathering .


There goes a proverb in my language 
' getting kicked in the balls by waking up a sleeping one '



Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> J&K police is also highly motivated, especially the killing of policemen. They r the best intelligence gatherers.


Remember, no one can beat a local body/ person wrt intelligence gathering..

I am actually surprised by the fact that top leaders of terror outfits are still in Kashmir even after being named in hit list and targeted like flies....

Do they have any pressure from Pakistan to stay in India??

Are they like expandables? 

Why are locals trying to break cordon for these idiots??

Can someone please answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Ajaxpaul said:


> Is there any chance for him to surrender ?


Yeah, to be shot after. So, better shoot himself now than begging for life then later shot dead.


----------



## Hulk

Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> J&K police is also highly motivated, especially the killing of policemen. They r the best intelligence gatherers.


Yes but their source is the civilians and without them being motivated the source will dry. There seems to be a huge uptick of info. You are correct some events have backfired on militants.


----------



## kris

News coming that 3 terrorists are killed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kris

These guys seem to have a death wish, and it's coming true

So how much is the tally so for in last 3 months?


----------



## Chhatrapati

Looks like IA is in a hurry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

These so called "champions are freedom" have disappointed me.
My friend is CO there and he was telling that most of these are cowards of highest order, something to do with genetics.
Right before their end, their drug addled bodies, piss & shit themselves and they die crying like wimps.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chhatrapati

salimpheku said:


> Right before their end, their drug addled bodies, piss & shit themselves and they die crying like wimps.


They don't have the balls of ISIL. These are just boys who do some misadventure to impress some girls, pausing for photos with guns. Only knows to stab from behind than fighting like a man.


----------



## kris

SOUTHie said:


> They don't have the balls of ISIL. These are just boys who do some misadventure to impress some girls, pausing for photos with guns. Only knows to stab from behind than fighting like a man.


You think Is is different??
Many people came back running after seeing a real war


----------



## Chhatrapati

kris said:


> You think Is is different??
> Many people came back running after seeing a real war


I don't think there are much run-away IS fighters. They kill those who try to escape.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

I think is about time that China to get attention to this sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Good job by IA. However, heads must roll in the IA for letting the situation reach this level in the first place. 

There can be no excuses.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I don't understand the restraint the Indian Govt. is showing.

Why are we not shooting the armed fighters? (armed with stones)



Ajaxpaul said:


> I think even kashmiris don't want these hizbul terrorist ruining their lives.


You, my friend, think wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

SarthakGanguly said:


> You, my friend, think wrong.



Some do, some don't. 

There are Kashmiris who pick up the gun against the state and there are also those Kashmiris who pick up the gun for the state (IA, Police etc.). Latter is way more than former.


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I think is about time that China to get attention to this sector.



First worry about Hong Kong which is fast slipping away from you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> First worry about Hong Kong which is fast slipping away from you guys



Lol We sleep very well with Hong Kong for ..let say over 20 years from now , but J&K just remind us of Doklam plateau which we have security guarantor regarding this area .


----------



## jetray

Hulk said:


> Mehebooba was doing till she was told enough is enough by Modi.


the continuing violence is due to mehebooba being the invisible hand of separatists. Remove her and impose governors rule, every one will run away.


----------



## salimpheku

jetray said:


> the continuing violence is due to mehebooba being the invisible hand of separatists. Remove her and impose governors rule, every one will run away.



I am not a great proponent of governor rule.
Reason for that is that, not having a democratically elected govt, being the face of administration reduces the legitimacy of the state.
Things are not as bad as being shown in the media and compared to how it was a decade back, this is nothing.

By imposing governor's rule, we will risk alienating the numerous voices that are pro-India and are fighting these terrorists day in day out.

I know it's a tough choice, 2 equally bad choices. No clear winners either way,.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I think is about time that China to get attention to this sector.


 Playing with Proxies is not yet your expertise. 
You might end up f'ing up your own country. Ask your 'all weather friend'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

SOUTHie said:


> Playing with Proxies is not yet your expertise.
> You might end up f'ing up your own country. Ask your 'all weather friend'.



Really, well China had never fail with proxies such as support Vietnam against french in 1950s, Vietnam war in 1960s, support Cambodia against Vietnam, we certainly want to have some experience with India see how much India can handle J&K with Chinese equation. you guys want to take side in Doklam and should not complain if China decide to get involve in J&K, it will be legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Really, well China had never fail with proxies such as support Vietnam against french in 1950s, Vietnam war in 1960s, support Cambodia against Vietnam, we certainly want to have some experience with India see how much India can handle J&K with Chinese equation. you guys want to take side in Doklam and should not complain if China decide to get involve in J&K, it will be legitimate.



Certainly much more than, what you guys will be able to handle in tibet and Xingang.

China in a quasi dictatorship and there one thing, an authoritarian is very much afraid off, that is even slightest signs of dissent among the people it rules over. CPC literally poops it pants and over reacts every single time.

On one hand China will be lending support to the rabid, foaming at the mouth jihadist, who are hell bent to take the human race back to 6 th century.

Where as, India will be supporting peaceful Buddhist monks, who would rather self immolate than hurt another human being.

Ohh it is gonna be huge PR disaster for CPC. Entire free world is gonna shun you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Osiris said:


> Certainly much more than, what you guys will be able to handle in tibet and Xingang.
> 
> China in a quasi dictatorship and there one thing, an authoritarian is very much afraid off, that is even slightest signs of dissent among the people it rules over. CPC literally poops it pants and over reacts every single time.
> 
> On one hand China will be lending support to the rabid, foaming at the mouth jihadist, who are hell bent to take the human race back to 6 th century.
> 
> Where as, India will be supporting peaceful Buddhist monks, who would rather self immolate than hurt another human being.
> 
> Ohh it is gonna be huge PR disaster for CPC. Entire free world is gonna shun you.



You guys think that you do better than CIA on Tibet and Xinjiang? We already proved to Americans that we can handle but I can't say the same about India if we extend our reach to galand, Mizoram, Manipur, Meghalaya, Tripura, Hyderabad, parts of Himachal, Goa, Sikkim, Ladakh, Assam, Tamil Nadu, Kalistan...LMAO India will have to redefine their two front wars doctrine 

With Maoist and ULFA, India was already running like headless chicken, imagine if we lean our hand to these separatist factions...India will be balkanized. And the funny thing is that It took one Chinese blogger to shake the foundation of India and put your government into paranoid with his article.

http://www.asianews.it/news-en/Balkanization-of-India:-a-roadmap-of-Beijing-16113.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> We already proved to Americans that we can handle but I can't say the same about India if we extend our reach to galand, Mizoram, Manipur, Meghalaya, Tripura, Hyderabad, parts of Himachal, Goa, Sikkim, Ladakh, Assam, Tamil Nadu, Kalistan...LMAO India will have to redefine their two front wars doctrine



If your aunt had testicle, she would be your uncle..

if you(China) could do the crap you just posted, they would have. Not for lack of trying, you did try and your moles got slapped bad.

LOL..Even tiny nations surrounding you are slapping you hard. You are unable to face ants and you want to face elephants.
For all the bluster, you are a dragon which has lost t's b@lls centuries ago and is getting bitchslapped by anyone who could slap it.

btw, when are u taking back Taiwan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You guys think that you do better than CIA on Tibet and Xinjiang? We already proved to Americans that we can handle but I can't say the same about India if we extend our reach to galand, Mizoram, Manipur, Meghalaya, Tripura, Hyderabad, parts of Himachal, Goa, Sikkim, Ladakh, Assam, Tamil Nadu, Kalistan...LMAO India will have to redefine their two front wars doctrine
> 
> With Maoist and ULFA, India was already running like headless chicken, imagine if we lean our hand to these separatist factions...India will be balkanized. And the funny thing is that It took one Chinese blogger to shake the foundation of India and put your government into paranoid with his article.
> 
> http://www.asianews.it/news-en/Balkanization-of-India:-a-roadmap-of-Beijing-16113.html


*
China gave plenty of opportunity to the indians for peace but I suppose they didn't work. It only emboldened these indians to the extent that now they have started drawing a new map of China. India has a new warmonger behind them, trump. Not that anything will change even if there's a new administration in the US but definitely things won't be like this. China should have seen this coming. The confidence I see in these indians simply astounds me and after getting high tech weapons from israel it's only going to get worse. There's a proverb that says a stitch in time saves nine, China should think about this proverb.*


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> If your aunt had testicle, she would be your uncle..
> 
> if you(China) could do the crap you just posted, they would have. Not for lack of trying, you did try and your moles got slapped bad.
> 
> LOL..Even tiny nations surrounding you are slapping you hard. You are unable to face ants and you want to face elephants.
> For all the bluster, you are a dragon which has lost t's b@lls centuries ago and is getting bitchslapped by anyone who could slap it.
> 
> btw, when are u taking back Taiwan?



Woo I sense someone get anger of what I said , painful to swallow isn't it about how we can balkanized India
and as matter of face, Elephants got mauled badly by Dragon once and still carry 1962's sickness up until now
As for Taiwan who care, as long at they don't declare independent



T-Rex said:


> *China gave plenty of opportunity to the indians for peace but I suppose they didn't work. It only emboldened these indians to the extent that now they have started drawing a new map of China. India has a new warmonger behind them, trump. Not that anything will change even if there's a new administration in the US but definitely things won't be like this. China should have seen this coming. The confidence I see in these indians simply astounds me and after getting high tech weapons from israel it's only going to get worse. There's a proverb that says a stitch in time saves nine, China should think about this proverb.*



With Doklam affaire, India got involve on something that is not their business, China will earn the legitimacy to get involve J&K in Pakistan favor. Sur China might not get directly involve but can help Pakistan to gathering intelligent on India and provide all necessary support to Pakistan to win the theater skirmish or battle...and we can claim to have "informal" security treaty with Pakistan similar to the one that India has with Bhutan...and India will have no excuse to complain against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbofan7a

The end game is near in kashmir all the remaining trouble makers are being flushed out.


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Woo I sense someone get anger of what I said , painful to swallow isn't it about how we can balkanized India
> and as matter of face, Elephants got mauled badly by Dragon once and still carry 1962's sickness up until now
> As for Taiwan who care, as long at they don't declare independent



Too many emotions usually means you got triggered bad.
But then truth does trigger the commies like nothing.

http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/chin...rocket-fails-1719621?pfrom=home-lateststories

Looks like the dragon crashed again but then the Dragon has been a coward for centuries now. Even a tiny nation like Japan ruled you under their boots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

salimpheku said:


> Too many emotions usually means you got triggered bad.
> But then truth does trigger the commies like nothing.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/chin...rocket-fails-1719621?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> Looks like the dragon crashed again but then the Dragon has been a coward for centuries now. Even a tiny nation like Japan ruled you under their boots.



Lol that's the best you can come with when run out of argument , I just don't want to dig Indian failed or dirty story to boost my ego...I'm not that low. And India sure have so glorious pass such as been enslave by Muslim under Mughal empire for over 1000 years, and 300 years under British domination...LMAO go look yourself into the mirror.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Great news!


----------



## salimpheku

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Lol that's the best you can come with when run out of argument , I just don't want to dig Indian failed or dirty story to boost my ego...I'm not that low. And India sure have so glory pass such as been enslave by Muslim under Mughal empire for over 1000 years, and 300 years under British domination...LMAO go look yourself into the mirror.




Oh please.
We are not deluded like you commies.

We know our history. I am only bursting the bubble a lot of your buddies, who are propagating of how great you lot are.

Sorry if I burst your bubble and trigged you again. My apologies. Peace out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

One thing is literally commendable is high quality intelligence due to which such pin point raids become so successful


----------



## kris

salimpheku said:


> No one likes to be used as cannon fodder.
> While the elites of Punjab are enjoying their life in luxury, it's their children and future which is being decimated.


Is it a political movement or people's movement in ajk & gilgit balistan?


----------



## kris

Seems in malangpora terrorists fleed,caso called off
Is it a ploy to drag them out of comfort zone??

I don't think they can last more than few days

Another encounter in Bamnoo village - 2 terrorists dead 1 holed


----------



## The Sandman

*Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un 
*


----------



## Mustang06

Anyone who wants to support terrorist are welcome to do that. The terrorist are still going to be killed like rats!
Btw does anyone know Goa mein kaunsa separatist movement chal rha hai?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

We will support killing the Indian terrorists from whichever corner they want to poke their heads. We will finish and annihilate their military and oppressive control of the Kashmir Valley. They neither have the right or integrity to impose themselves on the Kashmiri populace. We will take Kashmir from the arms of Bharat Mata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

salimpheku said:


> Too many emotions usually means you got triggered bad.
> But then truth does trigger the commies like nothing.



REALLY???
Do you want to explain this to @GURU DUTT and @CalmDown@all_Dude as well?

Taking that they are you Indian brothers i guess you must have advised them about this already? Right??



Mustang06 said:


> Anyone who wants to support terrorist are welcome to do that. The terrorist are still going to be killed like rats!
> Btw does anyone know Goa mein kaunsa separatist movement chal rha hai?


True!!
You need to tell this to your Modi Sarkar, they are crying a river as we want to hang Kulbushan Yadev who have admitted to being a terrorist! They should cheer his hanging and ask for it to be done quickly indeed.



CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Some do, some don't.
> 
> There are Kashmiris who pick up the gun against the state and there are also those Kashmiris who pick up the gun for the state (IA, Police etc.). Latter is way more than former.


But they are Kashmiries, as per MANY of your members, they do not matter. Just kill them by the lot dude.



Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> Hope he doesnt. We need fertilizer


Fertilizer???
What do you do with cow dung?
EAT IT?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Arsalan said:


> REALLY???
> Do you want to explain this to @GURU DUTT and @CalmDown@all_Dude as well?
> 
> Taking that they are you Indian brothers i guess you must have advised them about this already? Right??
> 
> 
> True!!
> You need to tell this to your Modi Sarkar, they are crying a river as we want to hang Kulbushan Yadev who have admitted to being a terrorist! They should cheer his hanging and ask for it to be done quickly indeed.
> 
> 
> But they are Kashmiries, as per MANY of your members, they do not matter. Just kill them by the lot dude.
> 
> 
> Fertilizer???
> What do you do with com dung?
> EAT IT?


kya hua mamoo kus baat ke liyye is greeb hazza miskeen ko yaad kiya abb


----------



## Arsalan

GURU DUTT said:


> kya hua mamoo kus baat ke liyye is greeb hazza miskeen ko yaad kiya abb


I though you and @salimpheku should talk. He have some excellent posting advise for your 

or be be it is jut for non-Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Arsalan said:


> I though you and @salimpheku should talk. He have some excellent posting advise for your
> 
> or be be it is jut for non-Indians!


na ji na assa kissi nu free dee advise niyyo dainde hunne ... why should i give free adice to him when he dint ask for him or have you started another innings as a match maker now @Arsalan miya  

sorry but i dont have nawabi shaowks ask some luknowy guy on the forum for that


----------



## Arsalan

GURU DUTT said:


> na ji na assa kissi nu free dee advise niyyo dainde hunne ... why should i give free adice to him when he dint ask for him or have you started another innings as a match maker now @Arsalan miya
> 
> sorry but i dont have nawabi shaowks ask some luknowy guy on the forum for that


aaaaaa well,,,,,, mate........ i said that HE HAVE SOMETHING TO GIVE YOU,,,,,, not that YOU NEED TO GIVE HIM SOME FREE SUGGESTIONS!!


----------



## GURU DUTT

Arsalan said:


> aaaaaa well,,,,,, mate........ i said that HE HAVE SOMETHING TO GIVE YOU,,,,,, not that YOU NEED TO GIVE HIM SOME FREE SUGGESTIONS!!


sirji no one gives anyone free to any one and free advice is always deciveieng specially a yindoo o know cause im one myslef


----------



## Arsalan

GURU DUTT said:


> sirji no one gives anyone free to any one and free advice is always deciveieng specially a yindoo o know cause im one myslef


yaar wo dy raha ha naa free
Mein dy raha hoon free mashwara to talk to him


Sb tumhary jasay ni hoty bahi 



GURU DUTT said:


> sirji no one gives anyone free to any one and free advice is always deciveieng specially a yindoo o know cause im one myslef


yaar wo dy raha ha naa free
Mein dy raha hoon free mashwara to talk to him


Sb tumhary jasay ni hoty bahi


----------



## silent poison

Last Update : Two Killed and one trapped ... 

Meanwhile in second attack on police vehicle at anantnag. Police issues clarification, policeman who was shot at by terrorists is alive and admitted to hospital in critical condition.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Thanks to Allah Commander Riaz alias Zubair ul Islam is safely escaped. Mah Allah protect him and his group. Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Mukunda Murthi Rao said:


> J&K police is also highly motivated, especially the killing of policemen. They r the best intelligence gatherers.


This tweet from IAS in Kashmir validates what I am telling. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881729792126496768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891281413651214338


----------



## ranjeet

No wonder how Indian Army and other security forces are getting accurate information about locations of tangos in the valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @waz @The Sandman @Spring Onion @Moonlight @haviZsultan @Windjammer @Side-Winder @Levina @padamchen



ranjeet said:


> No wonder how Indian Army and other security forces are getting accurate information about locations of tangos in the valley.


If they want to remain hidden then on social media no one from them posts pictures publicly. Fear of Death and oppression has been ended.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890965122843201536

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Burhan Wani said:


> @Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @waz @The Sandman @Spring Onion @Moonlight @haviZsultan @Windjammer @Side-Winder @Levina @padamchen
> 
> 
> If they want to remain in hidden mode then no one from them posts their pictures publicly on social media. Fear of Death and oppression has been ended.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890965122843201536


Isn't Musa a Raw agent? At least according to PDF handle he is. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890955337565601792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> Isn't Musa a Raw agent? At least according to PDF handle he is.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890955337565601792


One who leave pro Pakistani militant group is always a RAW agent. If Zakir Musa is still roaming in streets and forests alive that means there is a deal between him or Hizb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> One who leave pro Pakistani militant group is always a RAW agent. If Zakir Musa is still roaming in streets and forests alive that means there is a deal between him or Hizb.



He will get killed by IA.... Then all can relax. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Burhan Wani said:


> One who leave pro Pakistani militant group is always a RAW agent. If Zakir Musa is still roaming in streets and forests alive that means there is a deal between him or Hizb.


Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> He will get killed by IA.... Then all can relax. Lol.


By killing him you will ignite another uprising unable to handle.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> By killing him you will ignite another uprising unable to handle.



Are you suggesting some stone pelters will die ?. He will be hunted and gunned down like a dog. Don't worry. 

We have handled whatever uprising you guys can instigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> Are you suggesting some stone pelters will die ?. He will be hunted and gunned down like a* dog*. Don't worry.
> 
> We have handled whatever uprising you guys can instigate.



Since 18th century you are doing killings, rapes and fake encounters in Valley. Once in the form of Rajas now Brahmin samraj. You will get nothing but opposition and freedom slogans.
We hate you from the core of our heart.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/358392839517913088


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> Since 18th century you are doing killings, rapes and fake encounters in Valley. Once in the form of Rajas now Brahmin samraj. You will get nothing but opposition and freedom slogans.
> We hate you from the core of our heart.



Oh the feeling is mutual. But as you know the fate of every terrorists. He is going to die a worthless death. We are very efficient in eliminating foriegn funded filth from our land.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> Oh the feeling is mutual. But as you know the fate of every terrorists. He is going to die a worthless death. We are very efficient in eliminating foriegn funded filth *from our land*.


From your land? It was inherited to you by your father or you purchased it?


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> From your land? It was inherited to you by your father or you purchased it?



It was acceded to us legally. Pakistan can look from across the fence and dream !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> It was acceded to us legally. Pakistan can look from across the fence and dream !!


Acceded to you but how by a occupier Maharaja Hari singh? He only ask for help in desperation and you occupied it. Azad KAshmir was liberated by locals and J&K will be liberated by it's residents in future. 

*Kashmir is not integral part of India by Karan singh Son of Raja Hari Singh of Kashmir*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> Acceded to you but how by a occupier Maharaja Hari singh? He only ask for help in desperation and you occupied it. Azad KAshmir was liberated by locals and J&K will be liberated by it's residents in future.
> 
> *Kashmir is not integral part of India by Karan singh Son of Raja Hari Singh of Kashmir*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



As said, you can dream on from that side of the fence.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> As said, you can dream on from that side of the fence.


I am a resident of it's liberated part and we fulfill our dream every day. You can dream from occupied territory to capture liberated part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> I am a resident of it's liberated part and we fulfill our dream every day. You can dream from occupied territory to capture liberated part.



We don't want the liberated part..You can keep it. Just don't send terrorists into our side. They will be killed.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> We don't want the liberated part..You can keep it. Just don't send terrorists into our side. They will be killed.


We will keep sending them and no one can stop us.
You better beg entire world to stop us helping KAshmiris but our policy will never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Burhan Wani said:


> @Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @waz @The Sandman @Spring Onion @Moonlight @haviZsultan @Windjammer @Side-Winder @Levina @padamchen


This isn't a good news. . .

for occupied forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Burhan Wani said:


> We will keep sending them and no one can stop us.
> You better beg entire world to stop us helping KAshmiris but our policy will never change.



We don't beg, we just dump your assets in unmarked graves.


----------



## American Pakistani

Ajaxpaul said:


> We don't want the liberated part..You can keep it. Just don't send terrorists into our side. They will be killed.



There are 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches swines already in IOK. Death to them.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

American Pakistani said:


> There are 7 lakh indian occupier terrorists scum roaches swines already in IOK. Death to them.



Ok.dude...We hear you...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaiind

A Kashmiri soldier who had deserted the ranks of Indian army early this month has joined militant outfit Hizbul Mujahideen.

Sepoy Zahoor Ahmed Tokar of Sirnoo, Pulwama, who was posted in 173 Territorial Army Engineering regiment at Gantmulla Baramulla, had fled with an AK rifle and three magazines on July 06. There were apprehensions among many at the time of his disappearance that the soldier may end up joining the militant ranks but there was no claim or confirmation from any side.

However, the chief commander of Hizb, Syed Salahuddin today in a statement issued here said that the army soldier Zahoor has joined the ranks of Hizbul Mujahideen. He while “expressing satisfaction” over the joining of an army man into the militant outfit hoped that other freedom loving policemen and officers will follow suit, a statement issued here by the Hizb said.

“Earlier as well so many policemen and officer have joined militant ranks and sacrificed their precious life for sake of Kashmir Freedom Struggle. Zahoor Ahmed, hopefully will prove an asset for this ongoing struggle,” Salahuddin said, as per the statement.

In May, Constable Syed Naveed Mushtaq, a resident of volatile Shopian district, had fled with four INSAS rifles, including his own rifle, from the guard post at the Food Corporation of India godown at Chondpora in Budgam and later joined militant ranks. Like Naveed, the picture of Zahoor has also surfaced on social networking websites wherein he is seen with an AK 47 rifle and in military fatigue.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ajaxpaul said:


> We don't beg, we just dump your assets in unmarked graves.


BTW the one who is discussed in this thread was your asset including his rifle.


----------



## jaiind

His freedom will be granted very soon!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## c.t.ramesh

Sudden happy is no longer victory this all mens quickly fall down dead body india never freedom any state . pakistan is quickly join indian one of the state province .Pak thing this type of activities helpful country people happy but one day pak national totally destroy is a true .


----------



## Levina

Burhan Wani said:


> @Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @waz @The Sandman @Spring Onion @Moonlight @haviZsultan @Windjammer @Side-Winder @Levina @padamchen
> 
> 
> If they want to remain hidden then on social media no one from them posts pictures publicly. Fear of Death and oppression has been ended.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890965122843201536



Hehehe
2 more killed in Tahab,Phulwama today. 
Proves @ranjeet 's theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Hehehe
> 2 more killed in Tahab,Phulwama today.
> Proves @ranjeet 's theory.


They are not criminals, thief, zombies and smugglers. They are innocent mistreated youth fighting against aggressors.

I don't know why you celebrate death of human being, a son and brother of someone.


----------



## Levina

Burhan Wani said:


> They are innocent mistreated youth fighting against aggressors.


Innocent fighters??? 
Innocent= BRAINWASHED
Fighters= Terrorists.



Burhan Wani said:


> They are not criminals, thief, zombies and smugglers. They are innocent mistreated youth fighting against aggressors.
> 
> I don't know why you celebrate death of human being, a son and brother of someone.


These so called "fighters" have killed more Muslims in the valley than anyone else.
What do you have to say about that?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Innocent fighters???
> Innocent= BRAINWASHED
> Fighters= Terrorists.
> 
> 
> These so called "fighters" have killed more Muslims in the valley than anyone else.
> What do you have to say about that?


If they killed Ikhwans then i am proud on it.
Ikhwans are the Indian funded ruthless murderers and still they are under protection of Indian agencies.
The game start from stone pelting and end holding SLR rifles snatched by security forces. This is the story of current militancy. Alas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Levina said:


> Innocent fighters???
> Innocent= BRAINWASHED
> Fighters= Terrorists.




You mean these motherfuc*ers ??


----------



## Levina

Sipahi said:


> You mean these motherfuc*ers ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 415459



From the look of it they don't seem to be what you have named them. 
But I would definitely give the same name to ppl who blow themselves up to kill innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Levina said:


> From the look of it they don't seem to be what you have named them.
> But I would definitely give the same name to ppl who blow themselves up to kill innocents.



That is the height of hypocrisy of the baniyas, stone settlers and freedom fighters are terrorists but fu*kers who killed human against shitty cows ?? what are they ??? they are not humans but worst creatures.


----------



## Levina

Sipahi said:


> That is the height of hypocrisy of the baniyas, stone settlers and freedom fighters are terrorists but fu*kers who killed human against shitty cows ?? what are they ??? they are not humans but worst creatures.


Do you have any idea what you're talking about???
Violence in Kashmir has resulted in killing of more innocent civilians than the cow vigilantism. 
We 're comparing 70000 civilian deaths in Kashmir to 124 cow vigilantism deaths. 
Killing of innocent man is a crime, by law. If you ask me killing an innocent animal is a crime too. 
But then let's put things in percpective, terrorists in Kashmir valley have killed a lot more innocents than anyone else. This is a fact!!! 







https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insurgency_in_Jammu_and_Kashmir






https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_vigilante_violence_in_India_since_2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Levina said:


> Do you have any idea what you're talking about???
> Violence in Kashmir has resulted in killing of more innocent civilians than the cow vigilantism.
> We 're comparing 70000 civilian deaths in Kashmir to 124 cow vigilantism deaths.
> Killing of innocent man is a crime, by law. If you ask me killing an innocent animal is a crime too.
> But then let's put things in percpective, terrorists in Kashmir valley have killed a lot more innocents than anyone else. This is a fact!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 415631
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insurgency_in_Jammu_and_Kashmir
> 
> 
> View attachment 415632
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_vigilante_violence_in_India_since_2014



Who killed these civilians ?????

Indian Army


----------



## Levina

Sipahi said:


> Who killed these civilians ?????
> 
> Indian Army



Duh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @The Sandman @Spring Onion @Moonlight @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Burhan Wani said:


> @Zibago @django @DESERT FIGHTER @The Sandman @Spring Onion @Moonlight @Windjammer




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892271574618951680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892271574618951680


Not possible. If he is still working for India he cannot leave this organisation without death.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Burhan Wani said:


> Not possible. If he is still working for India he cannot leave this organisation without death.




Just look at the number of successful ops army has done in last one week.

Last night itself 5 were given their due freedom !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Just look at the number of successful ops army has done in last one week.
> 
> Last night itself 5 were given their due freedom !!


One army major and his associate were also shot dead at shopian.
This guy is deputed in same region from his chief.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Burhan Wani said:


> One army major and his associate were also shot dead at shopian.
> This guy is deputed in same region from his chief.



Obviously there has to be a balance. otherwise he will be dead give away


----------



## Burhan Wani

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Obviously there has to be a balance. otherwise he will be dead give away


You mean your army officer was killed in shopian by your own man?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Burhan Wani said:


> You mean your army officer was killed in shopian by your own man?



i have said what i have to say. its up to you how you comprehend it !


----------



## Burhan Wani

Robinhood Pandey said:


> i have said what i have to say. its up to you how you comprehend it !


I also replied what i should be. If this man was still in contact with Indians he cannot leave this organisation alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897810920784535552Freedom fighter identified as Ayoub Lone... the one in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

220 Million to go


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919024914262196224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919026595867672577
One of the dead freedom fighter identified as Wasim Shah ...




He was part of Burhan wani group ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919065840833531904


----------



## Fireurimagination

Burhan Wani and his gang, each and every one of them eliminated 

Top LeT terrorist Wasim Shah killed in encounter in Kashmir: police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919982350875758592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Fireurimagination said:


> Burhan Wani and his gang, each and every one of them eliminated



which one of these is infiltrator?



Hulk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919982350875758592



Should we believe gaurav types?


----------



## Fireurimagination

BATMAN said:


> which one of these is infiltrator?



Even though they may not be infiltrators any ideas where do they get AK47s from??? Do you know how hard it is in India to even procure a pistol let alone AK47???


----------



## BATMAN

Fireurimagination said:


> Even though they may not be infiltrators any ideas where do they get AK47s from??? Do you know how hard it is in India to even procure a pistol let alone AK47???



Are these 4-5 kids fighting with 500'000 Indian troops with those AK47 !!!
Stop making fool of your nation, and tell them honestly you are wasting their tax payments.


----------



## Fireurimagination

BATMAN said:


> Are these 4-5 kids fighting with 500'000 Indian troops with those AK47 !!!
> Stop making fool of your nation, and tell them honestly you are wasting their tax payments.



Not just these 4-5 there are another 150-200 add to that 100s at launch pads across LOC which your army wants to push in to Kashmir to attack our troops hence militarization of LOC and Kashmir


----------



## BATMAN

Fireurimagination said:


> Not just these 4-5 there are another 150-200 add to that 100s at launch pads across LOC which your army wants to push in to Kashmir to attack our troops hence militarization of LOC and Kashmir


You know Pakistan security daily recover heavy weapons, all made in India!!!


----------



## Fireurimagination

BATMAN said:


> You know Pakistan security daily recover heavy weapons, all made in India!!!



Probably, we too can play that game, isn't it? But let me ask you, How many armed 'Indians' have you arrested or killed on your soil? How many UN designated terrorists roam around freely in Indian cities? How many countries have named India as a heaven for terrorists? How many terrorist training camps in India? So no money for guessing who uses terrorism as state policy


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926142949728980992



@DESERT FIGHTER @django @The Sandman @waz @Imran Khan @Windjammer @Khafee @Horus
@Levina @war&peace @Zibago @OverLoad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926139417135157249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926137663085617152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Freedom struggle once again gaining pace and days are numbered when army of evil going to loose.
Inshallah.
Kashmiris will get freedom very soon from axes of evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926306234814337024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Burhan Wani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926306234814337024


Two Indians wasted their live. Died for nothing. Fought for crumbs of a meal from an officers plate


----------



## Imran Khan

bhai jan jo mar gya usko to maaf ker do


----------



## Max

salute to Freedom fighters.

Death to 7 lac occupier ganga swines.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927574949421752325
One jawan KIA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927574777975287808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

RIP freedom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927584801242038273


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945490805451579393


----------



## Sully3

RIP to all Kashmiri freedom fighters. 

India is a terrorist state spreading systematic terrorism in its neighbourhood


----------



## Skull and Bones

Army should send him to jannat asap, he deserves that for his service.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012632068730376193

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

Kill Kill Kill all civilians in Kashmir and still India will not get Kashmir. Kill all and still Kashmir will become Pakistan. India is a butcher.

These are the poor trapped terrorist of Kashmir.







This is How India Trap Terrorist.


----------



## kalakaar

1. Exactly after 48 hours of assessment by ISI regarding the surgical strike video released, they are back to business by sending tangos into Kashmir.

2. Now can some one ask Pakistanis, how did they cross the LC. Now where is the security, lol. All gone in one day.

3. This means its clear, Pakistani side of LC is not heavily guarded at all places. And one can sneak in at places, like Indian army went in to kill the terrorists and conduct surgical strikes.


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> Kill Kill Kill all *civilians *in Kashmir and still India will not get Kashmir. Kill all and still Kashmir will become Pakistan. India is a butcher.



OP tweet says about shots being fired at forces.

Do civilians fire shot at your forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> OP tweet says about shots being fired at forces.
> 
> Does civilians fire shot at your forces ?



OP is liar whole India is a liar that is what UN report is saying.

For 70 years India has only killed civilians and only killed.


----------



## Laozi

BHarwana said:


> OP is liar whole India is a liar that is what UN report is saying.


If OP is lying

then sit back and Relax

No search Op is going on, hence nothing to worry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Laozi said:


> Do civilians fire shot at your forces ?



These are the shots these civilians are firing at Indian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Tariq

kalakaar said:


> 1. Exactly after 48 hours of assessment by ISI regarding the surgical strike video released, they are back to business by sending tangos into Kashmir.
> 
> 2. Now can some one ask Pakistanis, how did they cross the LC. Now where is the security, lol. All gone in one day.
> 
> 3. This means its clear, Pakistani side of LC is not heavily guarded at all places. And one can sneak in at places, like Indian army went in to kill the terrorists and conduct surgical strikes.


Wow, you solved the case, Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## ranjeet

Confirmed by DGP Jammu and Kashmir 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012655963302711296

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aman_rai

BHarwana said:


> OP is liar whole India is a liar that is what UN report is saying.
> 
> For 70 years India has only killed civilians and only killed.


Keep crying... LOL...
Operations will continue


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012656361409253376


----------



## Suriya

BHarwana said:


> Kill Kill Kill all civilians in Kashmir and still India will not get Kashmir. Kill all and still Kashmir will become Pakistan. India is a butcher.
> 
> These are the poor trapped terrorist of Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is How India Trap Terrorist.





Ali Tariq said:


> Wow, you solved the case, Sherlock Holmes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011310432894586880*of Azaad kashmir *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012655929488076800


----------



## kalakaar

ranjeet said:


> Confirmed by DGP Jammu and Kashmir
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012655963302711296



maro bc inko .. 
bhoon dalo salo ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> These are the shots these civilians are firing at Indian forces.


Looks more like Pakistanis here on PDF who want poor kashmiris to fight and die on Pakistan's behalf.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kalakaar

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012656361409253376



hum to marenge agar army operation mein ungli di to, jo karsaktey ho karo
Thanks to pakistan


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> These are the shots these civilians are firing at Indian forces.


 just relax and be ready to change your DP.......... every three days interval.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011310432894586880*of Azaad kashmir *




More terrorists are waiting to get killed. We are only helping them get what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

video from the encounter site


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ajaxpaul said:


> More terrorists are waiting to get killed. We are only helping them get what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> video from the encounter site



Seems like a joint operation of IA and JKP.

I can see the JKP commandos.


----------



## aman_rai0007

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


Raste me army wale mil Gaye...
Lo**de lag Gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Seems like a joint operation of IA and JKP.
> 
> I can see the JKP commandos.


NSG is also there if am not wrong.


----------



## BHarwana

UN Human Rights is also receiving emails of India killing civilians in Phulwama and Chatapora.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

BHarwana said:


> UN Human Rights is also receiving emails of India killing civilians in Phulwama and Chatapora.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012659849480589313



Thanks for sending them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012629641117356032


----------



## randomradio

"Freedom fighters" 

They will soon get their wish.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BHarwana said:


> UN Human Rights is also receiving emails of India killing civilians in Phulwama and Chatapora.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011143177179262977
22 years old class 11th student . . . seriously class 11th at the age of 22.

i doubt these guys can even write proper emails then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panzerfaust 3

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012632068730376193


Bad piggies !!! 
Prepare for slaughter!

Oink ! Oink!


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012660964792193024


----------



## Rajesh Singh

Ajaxpaul said:


> More terrorists are waiting to get killed. We are only helping them get what they want.



Bhai ye bhi Kashmiri tha.... Sad Innocent boy became terrorist and killed by Indian Army, does not matter even he was from Pakistan..

This is loss of Kashmiri people...... Bhai, Bacche longo ko to chhod do Istmaal karna.....



BHarwana said:


> UN Human Rights is also receiving emails of India killing civilians in Phulwama and Chatapora.



Who cares.... Do I have to Send email to them with Pakistani made guns & AK 47?


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Rajesh Singh said:


> Bhai ye bhi Kashmiri tha.... Sad Innocent boy became terrorist and killed by Indian Army, does not matter even he was from Pakistan..
> 
> This is loss of Kashmiri people...... Bhai, Bacche longo ko to chhod do Istmaal karna.....



Yes but LOC is not there as a decoration. He knew he would be killed. I say he got his wish.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012660677830250497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661478992809984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661998327394304
Now what India the News paper of Shujjat Bhukarri is speaking and it is saying India is killing civilians.

*India is a civilian Killer*


----------



## sathya

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012660964792193024






BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012629641117356032




both are contradictory ...

story looks like Indian Army used civilians as human shield and then fired pellets at them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012660677830250497.



BHai thoda is Pakistani dost ke liye bhi kuch bol do..









Farhan Talha@farhantalhaa


Shaheed Hanzala bai of Azaad kashmir before attaining martydom at LoC #kupwara on 27 June , had glimpsed Muhammad SAW in his dream. It was then he left his home, joined ranks of Jaishe Muhammad and embraced Martyrdom with a group of Mujahideen while crossing border near #kupwara


11:39 PM - Jun 25, 2018

*Farhan Talha*‏ @farhantalhaa Jun 25
Shaheed Hanzala bai of Azaad kashmir before attaining martydom at LoC #*kupwara* on 27 June , had glimpsed Muhammad SAW in his dream. It was then he left his home, joined ranks of Jaishe Muhammad and embraced Martyrdom with a group of Mujahideen while crossing border near #*kupwara*


----------



## Panzerfaust 3

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012629641117356032


PADI sale ko!
Aur Kar le stone pelting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

*The Greater Kashmir is saying India is killing civilians*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661998327394304


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

You idiots know nothing about what's going on so shut up and enjoy the bloody game


----------



## kalakaar

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



Jab unko dekha to
phat gayi shalwar mein hi
ab jannat avey nazar  
hoooo kuch duur chalte hi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sameerin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661762682830848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panzerfaust 3

kalakaar said:


> Jab unko dekha to
> phat gayi shalwar mein hi
> ab jannat avey nazar
> hoooo kuch duur chalte hi


Hahahahah salwar me phat gyi Aur salwar bhee phat gyi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sameerin

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012629641117356032


maja aa gaya dekh kar. iska bheja bach gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

sathya said:


> both are contradictory ...
> 
> story looks like Indian Army used civilians as human shield and then fired pellets at them



And you can also see the wet T shirt of the guy due to heavy rain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalakaar

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012660964792193024



using stone pelter civilian shields against stone pelter civilians , lovely!


----------



## sameerin

Robinhood Pandey said:


> And you can also see the wet T shirt of the guy due to heavy rain


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012663117153751040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012664310936604672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012664766819528704


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012663117153751040



Greatt.. Aur karo stone plenting........... So next time,Better to stay 2 KM far during the encounter time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012664834356174848


----------



## kalakaar

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012664834356174848



What are civilian doing near encounter site? Looks like its the terrorist firing on the civilians to blame it on Indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012664834356174848



Next time, I would also start reporting from Sitting in my home by posting on Twitter ........

By the way, I can post anything, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012644031527096320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Suriya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011310432894586880*of Azaad kashmir *


Brother has done us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sameerin

Bhai logo, this poster boy has been died or say martyrdom in your language. Please remove this guy from their DP and search for new poster boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

India is firing live rounds on civilians

Fresh Images from pulwama






_*Confirmed reports India claim is false no naveed jutt just civilians killed by Indian terrorist Army.*_


*After killing Shujjat Bhukari India know there is no journilist left to report their war crimes in Kashmir and India is openly killing civilians in Pulwama Today*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012668884489363456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012669293002031104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> India is firing live rounds on civilians
> 
> Fresh Images from pulwama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Confirmed reports India claim is false no naveed jutt just civilians killed by Indian terrorist Army.*_
> 
> 
> *After killing Shujjat Bhukari India know there is no journilist left to report their war crimes in Kashmir and India is openly killing civilians in Pulwama Today*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012668884489363456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012669293002031104




*LeT terrorist Naveed Jatt, involved in Shujaat Bukhari killing, trapped in Pulwama encounter: Reports*
Updated Jun 29, 2018 | 17:02 IST | Times Now Digital


An encounter broke out in Pulwama district of Jammu and Kashmir on Friday afternoon, Reports said Naveed Jatt, involved in the murder of Rising Kashmir Editor Shujaat Bukhari, was trapped in the encounter.





Encounter underway in Jammu and Kashmir's Pulwama |Photo Credit: ANI
*Srinagar:* In a major development, the security forces in Jammu and Kashmir are currently engaged in an encounter with terrorists in Pulwama district’s Chatapora. Two to three terrorists are believed to be trapped in a residential building in the area. Significantly, Naveed Jatt, a Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorist who was involved in the killing of senior Kashmir journalist Shujaat Bukhari earlier this month, is also believed to be among the terrorists trapped in the building.

Reports said the encounter started about an hour ago. News agency _PTI_ had earlier reported that security forces launched a cordon and search operation in Pulwama after receiving inputs about the presence of several terrorists in the area. The search and cordon operation was carried out in Thumna village.

A police official earlier said the security forces had located the building in which the terrorists were hiding, but the anti-terror operation was delayed due to the presence of some civilians there.

The encounter came a day after Jammu and Kashmir Inspector General of Police Swayam Prakash Pani said that Rising Kashmir editor Shujaat Bukhari was murdered as part of a terror crime, which was executed by three LeT operatives. Pani confirmed that the conspiracy to murder Bukhari was hatched in Pakistan and executed by the Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorist group.

Rising Kashmir editor Shujaat Bukhari was gunned down by three terrorists on June 14 outside his office in Srinagar’s Press Enclave. Pani yesterday released the names and pictures of four individuals involved in the murder of Shujaat Bukhari. The four individuals were identified as Sajad Gul (now based in Pakistan), Azad Ahmed Malik (LeT operative from Anantnag district), Muzafar Ahmad Bhat (LeT operative), and Naveed Jatt (LeT operative).

Naveed Jatt had escaped from police custody from SMHS Hospital in Srinagar in February this year.
https://www.timesnownews.com/india/...i-indian-army-security-forces-pakistan/247640


----------



## Ali Tariq

@waz @The Eagle @Horus Just have a look at this thread, how these low life indians are celebrating killings of innocent Kashmiris.


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> *LeT terrorist Naveed Jatt, involved in Shujaat Bukhari killing, trapped in Pulwama encounter: Reports*
> Updated Jun 29, 2018 | 17:02 IST | Times Now Digital
> 
> 
> An encounter broke out in Pulwama district of Jammu and Kashmir on Friday afternoon, Reports said Naveed Jatt, involved in the murder of Rising Kashmir Editor Shujaat Bukhari, was trapped in the encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encounter underway in Jammu and Kashmir's Pulwama |Photo Credit: ANI
> *Srinagar:* In a major development, the security forces in Jammu and Kashmir are currently engaged in an encounter with terrorists in Pulwama district’s Chatapora. Two to three terrorists are believed to be trapped in a residential building in the area. Significantly, Naveed Jatt, a Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorist who was involved in the killing of senior Kashmir journalist Shujaat Bukhari earlier this month, is also believed to be among the terrorists trapped in the building.
> 
> Reports said the encounter started about an hour ago. News agency _PTI_ had earlier reported that security forces launched a cordon and search operation in Pulwama after receiving inputs about the presence of several terrorists in the area. The search and cordon operation was carried out in Thumna village.
> 
> A police official earlier said the security forces had located the building in which the terrorists were hiding, but the anti-terror operation was delayed due to the presence of some civilians there.
> 
> The encounter came a day after Jammu and Kashmir Inspector General of Police Swayam Prakash Pani said that Rising Kashmir editor Shujaat Bukhari was murdered as part of a terror crime, which was executed by three LeT operatives. Pani confirmed that the conspiracy to murder Bukhari was hatched in Pakistan and executed by the Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorist group.
> 
> Rising Kashmir editor Shujaat Bukhari was gunned down by three terrorists on June 14 outside his office in Srinagar’s Press Enclave. Pani yesterday released the names and pictures of four individuals involved in the murder of Shujaat Bukhari. The four individuals were identified as Sajad Gul (now based in Pakistan), Azad Ahmed Malik (LeT operative from Anantnag district), Muzafar Ahmad Bhat (LeT operative), and Naveed Jatt (LeT operative).
> 
> Naveed Jatt had escaped from police custody from SMHS Hospital in Srinagar in February this year.
> https://www.timesnownews.com/india/...i-indian-army-security-forces-pakistan/247640



Naveed Jutt is a freedom fighter and he is not in Pulwama. quote me when you kill him you have 2 days wana bet on it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012670500877856768


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> Naveed Jutt is a freedom fighter and he is not in Pulwama. quote me when you kill him you have 2 days wana bet on it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012670500877856768



Correct Bro, for you freedom fighter and for us, Terrorist......


----------



## Ali Tariq

aman_rai said:


> Keep crying... LOL...
> Operations will continue





kalakaar said:


> maro bc inko ..
> bhoon dalo salo ko





kalakaar said:


> hum to marenge agar army operation mein ungli di to, jo karsaktey ho karo
> Thanks to pakistan





Rajesh Singh said:


> just relax and be ready to change your DP.......... every three days interval.





aman_rai0007 said:


> Raste me army wale mil Gaye...
> Lo**de lag Gaye





randomradio said:


> "Freedom fighters"
> 
> They will soon get their wish.


Fu**ing bast**ds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Ali Tariq said:


> Fu**ing bast**ds.



Let them post their hate it shows the world how India enjoys the killing of civilians. It is strengthening our stance on Kashmir

This thread is a proof that every word in UN report about India is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Ali Tariq said:


> @waz @The Eagle @Horus Just have a look at this thread, how these low life indians are celebrating killings of innocent Kashmiris.




Dont worry the Kashmiris know

this is why Indian rule is collapsing in Kashmir

its why Kashmiris stone indian soldiers

rising hindutva and Indian extremism has ensured a pro Pakistan and pro independence Kashmir



BHarwana said:


> This thread is a proof that every word in UN report about India is true.



Kashmir is slipping out of indian control

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

@Rajesh Singh The encounter is off Now only civilians killed and injured. Where is Naveed Jutt Now?


----------



## Rajesh Singh

hussain0216 said:


> Dont worry the Kashmiris know
> 
> this is why Indian rule is collapsing in Kashmir
> 
> its why Kashmiris stone indian soldiers
> 
> rising hindutva and Indian extremism has ensured a pro Pakistan and pro independence Kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmir is slipping out of indian control




Yup slipping out from 70 years........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

hussain0216 said:


> Kashmir is slipping out of indian control


India is losing Kashmir. lol Indians say civilians come to defend freedom fighter that means that population stands with freedom fighters and they don't want India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> @Rajesh Singh The encounter is off Now only civilians killed and injured. Where is Naveed Jutt Now?



Be patience Man......... We will get your freedom fighter name lists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Unconfirmed report civilian Firdous Ahmed killed by India forces.


----------



## ranjeet

Not confirmed yet but local journalist is reporting this. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012674076685422592%5B%2FMEDIA


----------



## hussain0216

Rajesh Singh said:


> Yup slipping out from 70 years........



Yep

You tried to control Kashmiris and even succeeded to some extent, tried to convince them of a indian union

But rising hindutva, a crazy BJP policy in Kashmir, human rights abuses and a hated indian military have really Indian rule apart in Kashmir


----------



## Rajesh Singh

Now time to change DP once again.... Naveedjut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Not confirmed yet but local journalist is reporting this.


Ya ya ya not confirmed lol. Naveed jutt is still alive and fight the war for the freedom of Kashmir from Indian oppression. Now name the civilians as terrorist and call it a day. Indian cruelty has passed all limits


----------



## Rajesh Singh

hussain0216 said:


> Yep
> 
> You tried to control Kashmiris and even succeeded to some extent, tried to convince them of a indian union
> 
> But rising hindutva, a crazy BJP policy in Kashmir, human rights abuses and a hated indian military have really Indian rule apart in Kashmir



Bhai, don't talk about human rights violations, if you want to talk then also read UN report on Pakistan


----------



## hussain0216

BHarwana said:


> India is losing Kashmir. lol Indians say civilians come to defend freedom fighter that means that population stands with freedom fighters and they don't want India.



whenever there is a encounter all the locals come out and throw stones at indian soldiers.

seeing the black indian soldiers faces as kashmiris stone them and freedom fighters fire on them is comical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Ya ya ya not confirmed lol. Naveed jutt is still alive and fight the war for the freedom of Kashmir from Indian oppression. Now name the civilians as terrorist and call it a day. Indian cruelty has passed all limits


Uska number bhi aayega, kya jaldi hai .... for now mourn these guys

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012676008179314690


----------



## hussain0216

Rajesh Singh said:


> Bhai, don't talk about human rights violations, if you want to talk then also read UN report on Pakistan



the U.N report on India as a human rights abuser is a reflection on indisn policies in Kashmir and symptomatic of indias failure in Kashmir


----------



## BHarwana

hussain0216 said:


> whenever there is a encounter all the locals come out and throw stones at indian soldiers.
> 
> seeing the black indian soldiers faces as kashmiris stone them and freedom fighters fire on them is comical



This is how India is encountering freedom fighter. They stood and bombed a civilian house killing every one in it and left. India army is an army of she males it can only kill unarmed civilians and do nothing more look at them hiding behind vehicles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012676329496440832


ranjeet said:


> Uska number bhi aayega, kya jaldi hai .... for now mourn these guys


Ya ya mourn we will mourn them they are our brother and sister and India is killing civilians.

he is waiting for his number he has no issues to die for freedom it is the right for every human being to have freedom. Freedom comes at the cost of blood and we all know it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012678576305565696


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Ya ya mourn we will mourn them they are our brother and sister and India is killing civilians.
> 
> he is waiting for his number he has no issues to die for freedom it is the right for every human being to have freedom. Freedom comes at the cost of blood and we all know it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012678576305565696


But why this whining when that COST is extracted? Instead of whining and crying about it why not celebrate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> he is waiting for his number he has no issues to die for freedom it is the right for every human being to have freedom. *Freedom comes at the cost of blood and we all know it*.



Sir ji, freedom akka is sitting cross the border and enjoying their life..... These brainwash kids being killed and hole & sole responsible are their Akka......

They are giving their life for useless Akka...........

Finally, Pakistan and these freedom fighter Akka will not get anything but Kashmiri father's, mother's and Sister's will lost their love one beacuse of some useless Akka....

Nothing gonna change in future...........Don't know, what pakistan got from 1989 and what Pakistan is getting ............ RIP .... feel sad for innocent Kashmiri, they are only suffering

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Rajesh Singh said:


> Sir ji, freedom akka is sitting cross the border and enjoying their life..... These brainwash kids being killed and hole & sole responsible are their Akka......
> 
> They are giving their life for useless Akka...........
> 
> Finally, Pakistan and these freedom fighter Akka will not get anything but Kashmiri father's, mother's and Sister's will lost their love one beacuse of some useless Akka....



remaining under occupation by a india thats turning increasingly hindutva is not a option


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> Sir ji, freedom akka is sitting cross the border and enjoying their life..... These brainwash kids being killed and hole & sole responsible are their Akka......
> 
> They are giving their life for useless Akka...........
> 
> Finally, Pakistan and these freedom fighter Akka will not get anything but Kashmiri father's, mother's and Sister's will lost their love one beacuse of some useless Akka....



So you think your forefathers were stupid to give their lives for freedom? They were idiots and there was no need for freedom? Do you think your fore father were brainless when they gave their lives to get India?

LOL stupid man you got your freedom in the same way fighting oppression from british. Now Naveed Jutt is Ghandi and you are lord Clive.


----------



## Rajesh Singh

hussain0216 said:


> remaining under occupation by a india thats turning increasingly hindutva is not a option



What hindutva?

These is from 1989.......but did't get anything change & will not get change....... finally, only kashmiri's are suffering


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012680952068182017


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> LOL stupid man you got your freedom in the same way fighting oppression from british. Now Naveed Jutt is Ghandi and you are lord Clive.



every terrorist think that way......... even if they do bomb last in Pakistan, they do think that they are gandhi and fighting for their rights


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> every terrorist think that way......... even if they do bomb last in Pakistan, they do think that they are gandhi and fighting for their rights



Nope you are wrong Kashmiris fought along side Hindus to get freedom from British the difference is that after the freedom from British India turned their guns on Kashmiris. British also called your fore father terrorist the same way you are calling civilians terrorist and killing them this is the propaganda your govt feeds you. This thread started with Naveed Jutt trapped and is ending in civilian death now who was correct you who reported your media or me who said it will be civilians in the end that will be killed. it all happen in front of your eyes but it is shame that Indian public is so brain washed and hate filled. They cannot see the truth with their own eyes. Stay in denial and keep killing civilians you will see whole India fall.


----------



## boxer_B

"We ruled India for 1000 years" mentality coming home to roost.

They are still in romance of history. It's a sight of pity to see these brave warriors beg that noodle shaped blasphemy law believer Hussein.

Here is another UN report released yesterday.

*Terror outfits used children in Kashmir during clashes with security forces: UN report*



BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012629641117356032



His underwear is even made in India. LoL Azadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> His underwear is even made in India. LoL Azadi.


Yes this shows who is India killing?


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> Nope you are wrong Kashmiris fought along side Hindus to get freedom from British the difference is that after the freedom from British India turned their guns on Kashmiris. British also called your fore father terrorist the same way you are calling civilians terrorist and killing them this is the propaganda your govt feeds you. This thread started with Naveed Jutt trapped and is ending in civilian death now who was correct you who reported your media or me who said it will be civilians in the end that will be killed. it all happen in front of your eyes but it is shame that Indian public is so brain washed and hate filled. They cannot see the truth with their own eyes. Stay in denial and keep killing civilians you will see whole India fall.



Sir; how many Kashmiri killed by indian army before 1989?

For this situation , only Pakistan army and leaders sre responsible ...
Because from 1989, they re using non state actors and now brain wash kashmiri being killed .


Do not know, what Pakistan got and ehat is getting ....... eVen they know , nothing gonna change


----------



## kalakaar

BHarwana said:


> So you think your forefathers were stupid to give their lives for freedom? They were idiots and there was no need for freedom? Do you think your fore father were brainless when they gave their lives to get India?
> 
> LOL stupid man you got your freedom in the same way fighting oppression from british. Now Naveed Jutt is Ghandi and you are lord Clive.



No one instigated and provoked our forefathers. kashmiris are provoked by Pakistanis on the basis of religion. 
Still living in baba adam's era. 
help these pakistanis
just a high level of confinement by their military on their brains. 
damn!!


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> Sir; how many killed by indian army before 1989?
> 
> For this situation , only Pakistan army and leaders sre responsible ...
> Because from 1989, they re using non state actors and now brain wash kashmiri being killed .
> 
> 
> Do know, what Pakistan got and ehat is getting ....... eVen they know , nothing gonna change



LOL this is same as british saying Hindus killed in freedom for India was because Hindus came in front of British bullets. Please have some shame you went through the same fate to get freedom. lol. You people are stupid. You are denying Kashmiris the very thing your fore father fought for. lol. Either stop celebrating 15th August or stop blaming freedom fighters.


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> LOL this is same as british saying Hindus killed in freedom for India was because Hindus came in front of British bullets. Please have some shame you went through the same fate to get freedom. lol. You people are stupid. You are denying Kashmiris the very thing your fore father fought for. lol. Either stop celebrating 15th August or stop blaming freedom fighters.




Bhai, being a Pakistani..your view is different and being an Indian ..my view is different ..

If india was killing kashmiri before 1989, then might i would agree on some of your points...

But everyone is aware, what Pakistan doing in Kashmir after 1989.

So i blame to Pakistan army, leaders for their failed try that creating problems for Kashmiri and they are suffering and losing their love one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Three down ... Ops is still going on. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012687860690976769


----------



## kaykay

All terrorists eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodToons

3 more 'Freedom Fighter' zapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Please take a look at the terrorist India killed today. This is a 5th class student not a terrorist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012690363876864000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012689350931419136
Today's Indian evil act a father operated his son trying to save his life.

That father failed to do the most important operation of his life.

he lost his son in his own operation theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Please take a look at the terrorist India killed today. This is a 5th class student not a terrorist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012690363876864000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012689350931419136
> Today's Indian evil act a father operated his son trying to save his life.



Another young life lost thanks to religious indoctrination by Pakistan. His blood is on your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

He stitched his own dead son today

That father also treated an Indian soldier who got shot in leg due to friendly fire.

One of many sad tales India inflict in Kashmir every day.

A Doctor father today failed to save his son but save his killer today. Kashmir still bleeds.


----------



## Mustang06




----------



## Rajesh Singh

ranjeet said:


> Another young life lost thanks to religious indoctrination by Pakistan. His blood is on your hands.



Yes, very very sad incident....


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> Yes, very very sad incident....


Ya ya sad incident for you turn few pages back and you praised his death because your media told you they are terrorist and now you say sad after he had died lol hypocrisy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691794134355968


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> He stitched his own dead son today
> 
> That father also treated an Indian soldier who got shot in leg due to friendly fire.
> 
> One of many sad tales India inflict in Kashmir every day.
> 
> A Doctor father today failed to save his son but save his killer today. Kashmir still bleeds.



Bro...... who is story writer by the way?


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> Ya ya sad incident for you turn few pages back and you praised his death because your media told you they are terrorist and now you say sad after he had died lol hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691794134355968



What's with age of these kids? 15 year old in 5th standard?


----------



## BHarwana

Today India under Governor rule started and anti-terrorism operation in Pulwama. After few hours reports started coming in of civilians injured and one of them was Faizan. He was taken to hospital where his father was a doctor. Today that doctor perfomed the most important operation of his life and tried his best to save his son. Sadly he failed and Faizan died.

Moments later the shooter of his son and Indian army officer got injured in a friendly fire and was brought to the same hospital Faizan's father was able to save him.

Indian forces found no terrorist and killed 3 more civilians and ended the operation. inflicting fear and terror in Kashmir.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691794134355968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691857938243585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012693272123170817

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> Ya ya sad incident for you turn few pages back and you praised his death because your media told you they are terrorist and now you say sad after he had died lol hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691794134355968



I don't care about stone pelters or terrorists if they attack on Indian army....

But being a human, if any kashmiri being killed by force then yes, I feel sad whatever if they terrorist or stone pelters. again I will add, I blame to Pakistan army and leaders for that........... they only started this from 1989.

Kashmiri are being killed and that is very sad, They will not get anything but being killed because of few paid people who are living in safe place and their kids are doing studying in big colleges and universities .

Pakistan - I could say, Big No
India - I would say, Big No

This is totally loss of kashmiri people.....


----------



## Indus Priest King

I love how Kashmiris have taken the Bhutto chant from PPP and used it as a rallying call. Every time a Kashmiri civilian is killed, all you hear is:

_تم کتنے وانی مارو گے ہر گھر سے وانی نکلے گا _​


----------



## BHarwana

Brave Indian army returning home after killing 4 civilians in Kashmir Pulwama








Rajesh Singh said:


> Bro...... who is story writer by the way?



Shujjat Bhukhari wrote it from his grave.


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> Brave Indian army returning home after killing 4 civilians in Kashmir Pulwama



Three Terrorist got the freedom

Very sadly one incidently kashmiri boy killed during the encounter....


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012697613508833280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Indus Priest King said:


> I love how Kashmiris have taken the Bhutto chant from PPP and used it as a rallying call. Every time a Kashmiri civilian is killed, all you hear is:
> 
> _تم کتنے وانی مارو گے ہر گھر سے وانی نکلے گا _​


Sir, translation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

mohammad45 said:


> Sir, translation?



Wani was a brave freedom fighter killed by India.

It says

_How many Wani are you going to kill
Every house in Kashmir will give birth to a Wani_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Priest King

mohammad45 said:


> Sir, translation?



It translates into "How many Wani's will you kill? A Wani will emerge from every home". It's in reference to Burhan Wani, a Kashmiri freedom fighter who was executed by Indian forces in 2016. He has become the face of the Kashmiri resistance...so each time a Kashmiri civilian is killed, they chant this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hazzam

mohammad45 said:


> Sir, translation?



tum kitne wani maroge ,har ghar se wani niklega


----------



## BHarwana

Terrorist Indian She male forces killed today.

15 years old son of a doctor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012699512492572672


----------



## Muhammed45

BHarwana said:


> Wani was a brave freedom fighter killed by India.
> 
> It says
> 
> _How many Wani are you going to kill
> Every house in Kashmir will give birth to a Wani_





Indus Priest King said:


> It translates into "How many Wani's will you kill? A Wani will emerge from every home". It's in reference to Burhan Wani, a Kashmiri freedom fighter who was executed by Indian forces in 2016. He has become the face of the Kashmiri resistance...so each time a Kashmiri civilian is killed, they chant this.


Nice bros 

Will remember this

#FreeKashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaiind

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012698494560186370

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012700534015344641


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012700534015344641


Why would Sky weep if these 4 maryters are in heaven now? What's up with the melodrama?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Even the sky in Kashmir cried today it is raining so hard. Pulwama is declared under flood by Indian Govt officially. The encounter team of India which killed civilians is trapped by the Kashmir water now.*


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012700509713518597


----------



## ranjeet

Picture of one of the freedom fighters killed today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

BHarwana said:


> Brave Indian army returning home after killing 4 civilians in Kashmir Pulwama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shujjat Bhukhari wrote it from his grave.




I just want to know your views on the this ..

Baluchistan - people getting killed by pak army are militants or freedom fighters ?

Why do you think stone pelters are getting admitted in govt hospitals and requirement of O - ve blood is announced ?

How could a doctor whose son is killed can treat the soldier ?

So many contradictions with you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Picture of one of the freedom fighters killed today...



This is the person killed today they both are different.


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> *Even the sky in Kashmir cried today it is raining so hard. Pulwama is declared under flood by Indian Govt officially. The encounter team of India which killed civilians is trapped by the Kashmir water now.*


Kashmiri water also joined freedom struggle?



BHarwana said:


> This is the person killed today they both are different.


4 people died, 3 freedom fighters and one stone pelter AKA Faizan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

And if Indian soldiers take time to kill ... People wine they are taking time .. Inefficient so so ......

If they finish off too fast with bombs ... Then cowards...


Lol...


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> 4 people died, 3 freedom fighters and one stone pelter AKA Faizan.



I am sitting in Pakistan and I am show you the image of a dead civilian and you cannot show me the image of a dead freedom fighter? seriously man? You know there were no freedom fighter just dead civilians. India started the operation with Naveed Jutt trapped post his dead body image or cut your propaganda.


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


>



The pic you posted itself reads "Kashmir banega Dar-Ul-Islam" in the middle row.

And i thought UN, Hurriyat, JKLF(whatever left of it) consider this as political issue?

Your pic gave away the plot!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> Today India under Governor rule started and anti-terrorism operation in Pulwama. After few hours reports started coming in of civilians injured and one of them was Faizan. He was taken to hospital where his father was a doctor. Today that doctor perfomed the most important operation of his life and tried his best to save his son. Sadly he failed and Faizan died.
> 
> Moments later the shooter of his son and Indian army officer got injured in a friendly fire and was brought to the same hospital Faizan's father was able to save him.
> 
> Indian forces found no terrorist and killed 3 more civilians and ended the operation. inflicting fear and terror in Kashmir.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691794134355968
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012691857938243585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012693272123170817



First off, what kind of a 15 year old is in 5th grade?!! Not the sharpest tool in the shed was he? Explains why he was cohorting with the wrong elements instead of focusing on his education or catching up in school.

Secondly, shame on the movement that has to use children as cannon fodder.
And they have the gall to complain about human shields while they themselves hide behind children. Pathetic!

Lastly, the story of the doctor operating on his son seems like a huge mistake.
By law (at least in the US) Doctors cannot operate on their family and kin as it takes away objectivity during the operation as emotions are involved.
It was a mistake for the doctor to perform the surgery on his son (if that’s even true) and may even have been the reason why the op was not successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> I am sitting in Pakistan and I am show you the image of a dead civilian and you cannot show me the image of a dead freedom fighter? seriously man? You know there were no freedom fighter just dead civilians. India started the operation with Naveed Jutt trapped post his dead body image or cut your propaganda.



India started the operation with 3-4 freedom fighters trapped. Lot of names flew around no official statement was made about who exactly is trapped. Here is DGP Jammu and Kashmir making an official statement about the Operation, details will be out in few hours, and it's the pictures of dead freedom fighter you want to see it will be fulfilled. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012698494560186370


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> I am sitting in Pakistan and I am show you the image of a dead civilian and you cannot show me the image of a dead freedom fighter? seriously man? You know there were no freedom fighter just dead civilians. India started the operation with Naveed Jutt trapped post his dead body image or cut your propaganda.



It was suspected that he is there....

Just like even indian force were did not know that Burhan Wani (Terrorist)was there during the encounter...... it was only suspected that he might be there................ encounters happen that way only....


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> I am sitting in Pakistan and I am show you the image of a dead civilian and you cannot show me the image of a dead freedom fighter? seriously man? You know there were no freedom fighter just dead civilians. India started the operation with Naveed Jutt trapped post his dead body image or cut your propaganda.



From your own source of tweet, see below civilians leaving encounter site in safety. Don't pelt stones, don't get killed. Simple.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012696152846680065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist Indian

Its just some lads are having some fun.


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> I was suspected that he is there....
> 
> Just like even indian force were did not know that Burhan Wani (Terrorist)was there during the encounter...... it was only suspected that he might be there................ encounters happen that way only....



It was already known that India is going to kill civilians in name of terrorism. Pictures of only dead civilians are surfacing and nothing else. No go to you prisons and kill few inmates and post images. You people are monsters not humans.


----------



## ranjeet

Peshwa said:


> First off, what kind of a 15 year old is in 5th grade?!! Not the sharpest tool in the shed was he?
> 
> Secondly, shame on the movement that has to use children as cannon fodder.
> And they have the gall to complain about human shields while they themselves hide behind children. Pathetic!
> 
> Lastly, the story of the doctor operating on his son seems like a huge mistake.
> By law (at least in the US) Doctors cannot operate on their family and kin as it takes away objectivity during the operation as emotions are involved.
> It was a mistake for the doctor to perform the surgery on his son (if that’s even true) and may even have been the reason why the op was not successful.



The kid was brought dead to the hospital, even some kashmiris are asking what he was doing at the encounter site which is far off from his home. Beside that this is nothing but an attempt to sell death of a young man to gulibles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> It was already known that India is going to kill civilians in name of terrorism. Pictures of only dead civilians are surfacing and nothing else. No go to you prisons and kill few inmates and post images. You people are monsters not humans.



Sir.. even for you and pakistani media's, Burhan Wani was a civilian and gentleman & leader, so leave about others...But his photo's with gun's and AK 47 is just photoshops... i guess So.


----------



## BHarwana

Peshwa said:


> First off, what kind of a 15 year old is in 5th grade?!! Not the sharpest tool in the shed was he? Explains why he was cohorting with the wrong elements instead of focusing on his education or catching up in school.
> 
> Secondly, shame on the movement that has to use children as cannon fodder.
> And they have the gall to complain about human shields while they themselves hide behind children. Pathetic!
> 
> Lastly, the story of the doctor operating on his son seems like a huge mistake.
> By law (at least in the US) Doctors cannot operate on their family and kin as it takes away objectivity during the operation as emotions are involved.
> It was a mistake for the doctor to perform the surgery on his son (if that’s even true) and may even have been the reason why the op was not successful.



You have to try better to justify killing a child. You she male army can only kill children. and you she male media can only come up with excuses. wake up India this genocide will spread in whole India.


----------



## Peshwa

ranjeet said:


> The kid was brought dead to the hospital, even some kashmiris are asking what he was doing at the encounter site which is far off from his home. Beside that this is nothing but an attempt to sell death of a young man to gulibles.



Sounds about right.
These drama stories are peddled purely to invoke emotions among the gullible sheep like many on this thread.

No one is fooled, that’s for sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> The kid was brought dead to the hospital, even some kashmiris are asking what he was doing at the encounter site which is far off from his home. Beside that this is nothing but an attempt to sell death of a young man to gulibles.



First you kill civilians and then you give excuses and excuses only. You people are becoming shameless. I wonder how do you people sleep at night. don't these pictures haunt you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> First you kill civilians and then you give excuses and excuses only. You people are becoming shameless. I wonder how do you people sleep at night. don't these pictures haunt you.


You not only made a kid fight your battle for you but are shamelessly using his death to further your own perverted agenda. 

_“Faizan was brought dead to the hospital. He had received a bullet injury in chest,”_
_
_
http://risingkashmir.com/news/forces-shot-dead-youth-328455.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> You have to try better to justify killing a child. You she male army can only kill children. and you she male media can only come up with excuses. wake up India this genocide will spread in whole India.



First explain why the 15 year old is in 5th grade lol

Second why he was anywhere close to the encounter site.

Third why we should feel bad for him when he was involved in disrupting an operation and became a casualty as a result of his own actions.

We are obviously sad that someone so young died, but his actions didn’t exactly wreak of innocence



BHarwana said:


> First you kill civilians and then you give excuses and excuses only. You people are becoming shameless. *I wonder how do you people sleep at night*. don't these pictures haunt you.



Very comfortably actually, knowing that I haven’t hurt anyone, supported terrorism or vandalized and broken laws.
It’s very easy when your conscience is clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> You not only made a kid fight your battle for you but are shamelessly using his death to further your own perverted agenda.
> 
> _“Faizan was brought dead to the hospital. He had received a bullet injury in chest,”
> _




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661998327394304

*here he was taken to hospital alive.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012708855229235206
*Here read the tweet below he was taken to hospital alive. *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661478992809984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

We don't check the age of militants,
Stay away from encounter sites to stay safe.
Act like a terrorist ,die like one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## boxer_B

Peshwa said:


> First explain why the 15 year old is in 5th grade lol



This has been done many times in Kashmir before because minor age in Kashmir is under 16. So every stone pelter is by default age of 15

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Faizan_Campaign

_*Medical tests on Faizan showed that his age was between 17 and 18, but his family maintained that he was 15 during arrest.[1]

Abdullah wrote "Medical tests show him 2 B (to be) above 17. Law in J&K (has) a minor under 16. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012709388467912704


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> *here he was taken to hospital alive.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012708855229235206


That's his dead body being taken from hospital to his home... Not the other way around. Try again.


----------



## Shamsher1990

Too many inconsistencies in this story.
14-15 in fifth grade, son of a doctor, father operated to save his son. 
Too many inconsistencies.

14-15 should be in ninth grade especially if mother or father is a doctor.

Surgeons do not operate on their own children for a good reason. I know one surgeon here and he has a very firm hand. He once had to do few stiches on his girl and he messed it up. He said his hand shook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> That's his dead body being taken from hospital to his home... Not the other way around. Try again.


Read the 2 tweets along it they say he was taken to hospital critically injured.
I don't have to try it is the truth you try again buddy.


----------



## Peshwa

lightoftruth said:


> We don't check the age of militants,
> Stay away from encounter sites to stay safe.
> Act like a terrorist ,die like one.



Exactly! Bacche josh Kha jaate hain aur phir maare jaate hain.
I actually blame the adults in the family that allow their kids to participate in stone pelting and cohorting with separatists.
Not like the age of a person is plastered on his head and a bullet/pellet sees no difference when being shot. They’re shot at stone pellets to disperse them, not through a scope with a target in mind.
The kid should never have been there in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Shamsher1990 said:


> Too many inconsistencies in this story.
> 14-15 in fifth grade, son of a doctor, father operated to save his son.
> Too many inconsistencies.
> 
> 14-15 should be in ninth grade especially if mother or father is a doctor.
> 
> Surgeons do not operate on their own children for a good reason. I know one surgeon here and he has a very firm hand. He once had to do few stiches on his girl and he messed it up. He said his hand shook.


*
Yes and still not a single image of a dead freedom fighter produced by Indian forces.*


----------



## Peshwa

boxer_B said:


> This has been done many times in Kashmir before because minor age in Kashmir is under 16. So every stone pelter is by default age of 15
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Faizan_Campaign
> 
> _*Medical tests on Faizan showed that his age was between 17 and 18, but his family maintained that he was 15 during arrest.[1]
> 
> Abdullah wrote "Medical tests show him 2 B (to be) above 17. Law in J&K (has) a minor under 16. *_



Wow that’s low and pathetic!


----------



## Shamsher1990

BHarwana said:


> *Yes and still not a single image of a dead freedom fighter produced by Indian forces.*


What does that have to do with this story?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Shamsher1990 said:


> What does that have to do with this story?


Every thing India went there to kill freedom fighter and all we got is dead 15 years old boy.


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012709388467912704



Looks like a peaceful protest to me, aka stone pelting. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamsher1990

BHarwana said:


> Every thing India went there to kill freedom fighter and all we got is dead 15 years old boy.


That is *extremely* sad thing 
But that still does not make 15 year old boy in 5th grade a son of doctor who died in the care of his own father after being shot by army while his father mercifully treated his own son's killer, true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Read the 2 tweets along it they say he was taken to hospital critically injured.
> I don't have to try it is the truth you try again buddy.


Yeah some random tweet is right and doctors who attended the patient are wrong.


----------



## Rajesh Singh

Peshwa said:


> First off, what kind of a 15 year old is in 5th grade?!! Not the sharpest tool in the shed was he? Explains why he was cohorting with the wrong elements instead of focusing on his education or catching up in school.
> 
> Secondly, shame on the movement that has to use children as cannon fodder.
> And they have the gall to complain about human shields while they themselves hide behind children. Pathetic!
> 
> Lastly, the story of the doctor operating on his son seems like a huge mistake.
> By law (at least in the US) Doctors cannot operate on their family and kin as it takes away objectivity during the operation as emotions are involved.
> It was a mistake for the doctor to perform the surgery on his son (if that’s even true) and may even have been the reason why the op was not successful.



Even I thought the same way.................. how many times i have to get failed in exams

To get some attention, now people started doing fake propaganda and trying to make him hero as being a stone pelters. if you through stone on your army then we will get same kind of response.

By the way, Three terrorist killed and good job by Indian army.....


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> Read the 2 tweets along it they say he was taken to hospital critically injured.
> I don't have to try it is the truth you try again buddy.



So now tweets are truth is it?
Here let me open up a twitter account with the user name “prophet Mohammed” that tweets “Kashmir is an integral part of India”
I’m certain you will take that as gospel truth.



Shamsher1990 said:


> What does that have to do with this story?



Nothing actually, but it’s a good distraction.
Have you learned nothing?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Yeah some random tweet is right and doctors who attended the patient are wrong.


One tweet is from the source with 92.2k followers and is the largest circulating english news paper check again doc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661998327394304


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> One tweet is from the source with 92.2k followers and is the largest circulating english news paper check again doc.



And Zaid Hamid is the Michael Jackson of Pakistan. Means shit!
It’s like the blind being lead by the blind and you’re dumb enough to follow them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajesh Singh

Peshwa said:


> Sounds about right.
> These drama stories are peddled purely to invoke emotions among the gullible sheep like many on this thread.
> 
> No one is fooled, that’s for sure!



Just a fake story from unknown twitter account I believed so....... to get some sympathy for stone pelter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Still no update on freedom fighter killed by Indian forces? 

India can only kill childern


----------



## kaykay

You pelt stone on soldiers to obstruct operations, you'll be killed. Stay away and you will be safe. As simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> Still no update on freedom fighter killed by Indian forces?
> 
> India can only kill childern


*Pulwama Gunfight: Three militants killed, toll 4*
*https://kashmirlife.net/pulwama-gunfight-three-militants-killed-toll-4-178968/*


----------



## BHarwana

kaykay said:


> You pelt stone on soldiers to obstruct operations, you'll be killed. Stay away and you will be safe. As simple as that.



Ya and we have only dead civilians in that operation Naveed Jutt still alive and well. The operation was only for killing civilians. Where is Naveed Jutt's dead body?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012713828906303488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Peshwa said:


> And Zaid Hamid is the Michael Jackson of Pakistan. Means shit!
> It’s like the blind being lead by the blind and you’re dumb enough to follow them lol


Desperation leads to such acts ... here is another gem from our friend from another thread... 

*"Even the sky in Kashmir cried today it is raining so hard. Pulwama is declared under flood by Indian Govt officially. The encounter team of India which killed civilians is trapped by the Kashmir water now."*



BHarwana said:


> One tweet is from the source with 92.2k followers and is the largest circulating english news paper check again doc.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012661998327394304


Who is denying he wasn't taken to the hospital?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

BHarwana said:


> Every thing India went there to kill freedom fighter and all we got is dead 15 years old boy.



stone pelters are used by terrorists .


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> "Even the sky in Kashmir cried today it is raining so hard. Pulwama is declared under flood by Indian Govt officially. The encounter team of India which killed civilians is trapped by the Kashmir water now."



*Flood declared in south Kashmir, Amarnath Yatra suspended*
http://www.theweekendleader.com/Hea...n-south-kashmir-amarnath-yatra-suspended.html

My friend I think you news counter is running late?


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Peshwa said:


> Sounds about right.
> These drama stories are peddled purely to invoke emotions among the gullible sheep like many on this thread.
> 
> No one is fooled, that’s for sure!


did kashmiris hired bjp media cell ?


----------



## hazzam

Rajesh Singh said:


> Even I thought the same way.................. how many times i have to get failed in exams
> 
> To get some attention, now people started doing fake propaganda and trying to make him hero as being a stone pelters. if you through stone on your army then we will get same kind of response.
> 
> By the way, Three terrorist killed and good job by Indian army.....



15 year old drop out ?


----------



## boxer_B

Anyone else remember this thread?? Pakistanis have successfully made Kashmiris a cannon fodder.
Look at ridiculing IA faced on PDF when they asked for surrender. Pakistanis like below need dead bodies in Kashmir for their own benefit.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...urrender-his-sisters-awesome-response.562584/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

boxer_B said:


> Anyone else remember this thread?? Pakistanis have successfully made Kashmiris a cannon fodder.
> Look at ridiculing IA faced on PDF when they asked for surrender. Pakistanis like below need dead bodies in Kashmir for their own benefit.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...urrender-his-sisters-awesome-response.562584/


yes they want dead bodies for propaganda .


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012717157656899584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012713828906303488


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> *Flood declared in south Kashmir, Amarnath Yatra suspended*
> http://www.theweekendleader.com/Hea...n-south-kashmir-amarnath-yatra-suspended.html


Yes, and sexy women cause earthquakes


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Yes, and sexy women cause earthquakes



Don't you feel shame of writing the word women 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011617581948592128
You kill Children 
You rape Women
You Beat Men

and you only respect Cows.

so this is you whole life in India.


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Don't you feel shame of writing the word women
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011617581948592128


None, do you?


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> None, do you?



Sorry my friend you win I lose. I thought there were some sane people in India but I am wrong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012689776565252096


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Sorry my friend you win I lose. I thought there were some sane people in India but I am wrong.


ok


----------



## Trisonics

As Peshwa summarized
1- A 15 year old in 5th grade
2- What was a 15 year old doing at the site?
3- Twitter feeds are not authentic news

If Pakistanis want to build propaganda, so be it..but at least don't be so dumb! Make it believable.


----------



## Peshwa

Crystal-Clear said:


> did kashmiris hired bjp media cell ?



You tell me. It seems you guys are the easy and willing victims of propaganda.


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> Sorry my friend you win I lose. I thought there were some sane people in India but I am wrong.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012689776565252096



we should accidentally kill Gilani, Mirwaiz Umar Farooq and other seperarits from kashmir. 

It will help to bring peace in kashmir..


----------



## hazzam

Trisonics said:


> As Peshwa summarized
> 1- A 15 year old in 5th grade
> 2- What was a 15 year old doing at the site?
> 3- Twitter feeds are not authentic news
> 
> If Pakistanis want to build propaganda, so be it..but at least don't be so dumb! Make it believable.



exactly .



Rajesh Singh said:


> we should accidentally kill Gilani, Mirwaiz Umar Farooq and other seperarits from kashmir.
> 
> It will help to bring peace in kashmir..



they take money from raw and i.s.i. both .


----------



## Fledgingwings

ranjeet said:


> what he was doing at the encounter site which is far off from his home


What was he doing there? Oh F**k you you P**s indulging peckar head !


----------



## BHarwana

Peshwa said:


> You tell me. It seems you guys are the easy and willing victims of propaganda.


*
There is also some thing else missing. Where is the dead body of Naveed Jutt who Indian Army went to kill there. We only have civilians dead*


----------



## BHarwana

Rajesh Singh said:


> *Pulwama Gunfight: Three militants killed, toll 4
> https://kashmirlife.net/pulwama-gunfight-three-militants-killed-toll-4-178968/*



So is Naveed Jutt dead or just civilian dead bodies being buried in Pulwama today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012726188396236801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

Peshwa said:


> You tell me. It seems you guys are the easy and willing victims of propaganda.


they are all prey for propaganda .



BHarwana said:


> *There is also some thing else missing. Where is the dead body of Naveed Jutt who Indian Army went to kill there. We only have civilians dead*



must be hiding in civilians .


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012726188396236801


----------



## Muhammed45

I thino Israeli justification of massacring innocents has poisoned Indians too. 

Don't you guys know that we pelt stone to Satan and his followers?, that's a symbol of innocence of Muslims. They are not using hot bullets, know that voice of oppressed will not and shall not be ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> *There is also some thing else missing. Where is the dead body of Naveed Jutt who Indian Army went to kill there. We only have civilians dead*



Two words: Worm food

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dead...-over-to-families.564833/page-2#post-10584457


----------



## Rajesh Singh

BHarwana said:


> So is Naveed Jutt dead or just civilian dead bodies being buried in Pulwama today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012726188396236801



Naveed Jutt is not a single terrorist in Kashmir, there are around 700-800 terrorists are active in Kashmir.

So, we have just cleaned our house by giving terrorists to freedom. 3 has been gone, 797 are remaining....

don't worry, we will get the good news about Naveed Jutt very soon...... specially I will ping you because you are missing him a lot


----------



## Crixus

The kid is collateral casualty ... it’s bad but it’s true now parents should keep their kids in home when the operations are going on ...... good job IB for getting such pin point info......


BHarwana said:


> So is Naveed Jutt dead or just civilian dead bodies being buried in Pulwama today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012726188396236801


----------



## BHarwana

mohammad45 said:


> I thino Israeli justification of massacring innocents has poisoned Indians too.
> 
> Don't you guys know that we pelt stone to Satan and his followers?, that's a symbol of innocence of Muslims. They are not using hot bullets, know that voice of oppressed will not and shall not be ignored.



My friend who are you telling this child killers don't have any humanity in their hearts. The only want to kill children to create fear of their occupation. Indian Army started todays operation to kill Naveed Jutt and ended it in killing civilians now no one is even taking the name of Naveed Jutt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peshwa

mohammad45 said:


> I thino Israeli justification of massacring innocents has poisoned Indians too.
> 
> Don't you guys know that we pelt stone to Satan and his followers?,* that's a symbol of innocence of Muslims*. They are not using hot bullets, know that voice of oppressed will not and shall not be ignored.



Terrorists have no religion. 
Don't malign Islam and its millions of peaceful followers by equating these scum terrorists as being muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hazzam

mohammad45 said:


> I thino Israeli justification of massacring innocents has poisoned Indians too.
> 
> Don't you guys know that we pelt stone to Satan and his followers?, that's a symbol of innocence of Muslims. They are not using hot bullets, know that voice of oppressed will not and shall not be ignored.



15 year olds pelting stone , terrorists behind them throw granades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Peshwa said:


> Two words: Worm food
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dead...-over-to-families.564833/page-2#post-10584457



post the images of dead bodies or post any news source that Naveed Jutt is dead. lol You only killed civilians.


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> post the images of dead bodies or post any news source that Naveed Jutt is dead. lol You only killed civilians.



We don't need to do shit to prove anything. 
We will continue to feed them to the worms. That's the best they deserve.

You can continue crying hoarse. It actually makes us happy to see you in this manic state running from pillar to post in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Peshwa said:


> We don't need to do shit to prove anything.
> We will continue to feed them to the worms. That's the best they deserve.
> 
> You can continue crying hoarse. It actually makes us happy to see you in this manic state running from pillar to post in denial.



Well You Indian Army PAPA is still alive. Indian Army can only kill civilians they don't go in the area where there is Naveed Jutt






A single man is a problem for 700,000 Indian Army lol. Is your army so shit that it can only kill civilians and not face a single freedom fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MBT 3000

indian state terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

mohammad45 said:


> Nice bros
> 
> Will remember this
> 
> #FreeKashmir


But your govt is doing hanky panky with these child killers.

Why Iran does not have the same policy for india as it has for israel?


----------



## BHarwana

Here is tweet from Shujjat Bhukarr him self and he never called Naveed Jutt a terrorist. lol Indian Propoganda.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968007686968164353


----------



## ranjeet

Fledgingwings said:


> What was he doing there? Oh F**k you you P**s indulging peckar head !


Sorry, Can't help you with your comprehension issues.


----------



## BHarwana

Mujahid Memon said:


> But your govt is doing hanky panky with these child killers.
> 
> Why Iran does not have the same policy for india as it has for israel?



Man leave Iran our close ally like UAE is with India.

Zee News says only encounter and no freedom fighter killed. We have only dead civilians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012648487010254848


----------



## Muhammed45

Mujahid Memon said:


> But your govt is doing hanky panky with these child killers.
> 
> Why Iran does not have the same policy for india as it has for israel?


Better to focus on Kashmir, we have never dropped Kashmir despite being economically attacked by US and co. I can name many countries, but preferably I would call their leader, US, which is the main of problems in our relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

mohammad45 said:


> Don't you guys know that we pelt stone to Satan and his followers?, that's a symbol of innocence of Muslims. They are not using hot bullets, know that voice of oppressed will not and shall not be ignored.



When you have declared other side as Satan then why you are demanding human rights from them?

Isn't US too a Satan for you? 

Let me rephrase, who else is not Satan for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> When you have declared other side as Satan then why you are demanding human rights from them?
> 
> Isn't US too a Satan for you?
> 
> Let me rephrase, who else is not Satan for you?



Sad thing is Satan is trying to show other Satans then focusing on himself lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012689776565252096


----------



## BHarwana

Crixus said:


> The kid is collateral casualty ... it’s bad but it’s true now parents should keep their kids in home when the operations are going on ...... good job IB for getting such pin point info......



My friend encounter on whom non of your major news channels have post any dead Freedom fighters name? I cannot find any info can you post here if you have any news links on which freedom fighters were killed.

Because one freedom fighters who was said to be trapped was talking home on phone when there was an encounter and he is good and well here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012655895614902272


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> Sad thing is Satan is trying to show other Satans then focusing on himself lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012689776565252096



Are there levels of being satanic that I am unaware of?


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> Are there levels of being satanic that I am unaware of?



Did I ever said that there are any levels. Today you killed a child in Kashmir blaming him for coming in the way of operation but failed to produce any Image of dead freedom fighter who you were trying to kill.


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> Well You Indian Army PAPA is still alive. Indian Army can only kill civilians they don't go in the area where there is Naveed Jutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single man is a problem for 700,000 Indian Army lol. Is your army so shit that it can only kill civilians and not face a single freedom fighter.



The desperation and frustration is comical.
Did you cry when you wrote that? Because it sure seems so lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

They will , they can’t hide the names ... Indian news are as shitty as Pakistani news channels ..... but name will be disclosed may be they are investigating something or due to some impact on future details they are holding the names ..., you know how intelligence operates .... I share your pain on the death of kid


BHarwana said:


> My friend encounter on whom non of your major news channels have post any dead Freedom fighters name? I cannot find any info can you post here if you have any news links on which freedom fighters were killed.
> 
> Because one freedom fighters who was said to be trapped was talking home on phone when there was an encounter and he is good and well here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012655895614902272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

aman_rai said:


> Keep crying... LOL...
> Operations will continue


So will rapes.....who is seeing your ladies ????


----------



## BHarwana

Peshwa said:


> The desperation and frustration is comical.
> Did you cry when you wrote that? Because it sure seems so lol



If I cry for innocent civilians being killed by India is there any thing wrong with it? But unveiling the face of you Army has hurt your feeling as well I think.


----------



## ranjeet

snow lake said:


> So will rapes.....who is seeing your ladies ????


Oh snow flake is back with his usual rants.


----------



## BHarwana

Crixus said:


> They will , they can’t hide the names ... Indian news are as shitty as Pakistani news channels ..... but name will be disclosed may be they are investigating something or due to some impact on future details they are holding the names ..., you know how intelligence operates .... I share your pain on the death of kid



My point is that there were no freedom fighters only dead kid and it will remain so.


----------



## Trango Towers

ranjeet said:


> Oh snow flake is back with his usual rants.


Ranjeet ranjeet....your usual phudu posts


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> Did I ever said that there are any levels. Today you killed a child in Kashmir blaming him for coming in the way of operation but failed to produce any Image of dead freedom fighter who you were trying to kill.



Images will come in due time. Sometimes they are too gory to post on media.


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> Images will come in due time. Sometimes they are too gory to post on media.



Very strange they gave the names of trapped terrorist and they are not releasing the names of dead ones? lol


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> If I cry for innocent civilians being killed by India is there any thing wrong with it? But unveiling the face of you Army has hurt your feeling as well I think.



You can cry for whatever you please, makes no difference to us.
But the desperate plea to sell your narrative is quite amusing.
What’s even more pleasing is that NOTHING...not one thing has changed and the Indian army just keeps dispatching your minions to the worms with impunity.
I take personal pleasure in that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

snow lake said:


> Ranjeet ranjeet....your usual phudu posts


A post without mentioning rapes ... it's a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

ranjeet said:


> A post without mentioning rapes ... it's a miracle.


When you stop all the anti Pakistani dancing rantsbi will stop telling you to protect your sister and mother's. Until then allow the rapes to continue


----------



## Crixus

Yes this will be one of the angles till they hold the identities of the dead , but no parents claimed the missing children and since some time the human intel was pretty accurate in south Kashmir so the chances are pretty low that they killed some children but in area of anti terror ops you can’t deny the possibility of anything ...... 


BHarwana said:


> My point is that there were no freedom fighters only dead kid and it will remain so.


----------



## Novice09

Terrorists will be killed... irrespective of their age, their parents' profession etc...

What the hell he was doing at encounter site... obviously... for getting terror lessons... now take rest...



BHarwana said:


> If I cry for innocent civilians being killed by India is there any thing wrong with it? But unveiling the face of you Army has hurt your feeling as well I think.



I do hope that your fighter jets and tanks have segregated innocent children, women and innocent men from the 3/4 terrorists hiding in a village in your restive areas while carpet bombing them...

PDP-BJP alliance is over due to some reason... if traitors want to learn it hard way... let it be that way...


----------



## BHarwana

Novice09 said:


> Terrorists will be killed... irrespective of their age, their parents' profession etc...
> 
> What the hell he was doing at encounter site... obviously... for getting terror lessons... now take rest...
> 
> I do hope that your fighter jets and tanks have segregated innocent children, women and innocent men from the 3/4 terrorists hiding in a village in your restive areas while carpet bombing them...
> 
> PDP-BJP alliance is over due to some reason... if traitors want to learn it hard way... let it be that way...



If it was an encounter site where is the dead body of Naveed Jutt? Who was said to be trapped there? it has been many hours and the dead kid has been buried but yet no dead body of Naveed who was trapped there? lol you Indian Army propaganda is biting back.


----------



## ranjeet

snow lake said:


> When you stop all the anti Pakistani dancing rantsbi will stop telling you to protect your sister and mother's. Until then allow the rapes to continue


Oh SNOW ... keep on with the rape posts. No one is stopping you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> Very strange they gave the names of trapped terrorist and they are not releasing the names of dead ones? lol



Names of trapped terrorist is just a speculation and can be misleading as more popular terrorists attract huge amounts of stone pelters.


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> Names of trapped terrorist is just a speculation and can be misleading as more popular terrorists attract huge amounts of stone pelters.



Is there any more popular than Naveed Jutt there? lol. Where is the dead freedom fighter Naveed? seriously your govt lied to you in the face.


----------



## saltyashell

How come so many media photos from a conflict area ? Normally security forces everywhere maintain a tight lid on operations , but in India's case I regularly see photos and videos of firefights from Kashimir here.
Does India have no media policy in kashimir ?


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> Is there any more popular than Naveed Jutt there? lol. Where is the dead freedom fighter Naveed? seriously your govt lied to you in the face.



Local Kashmiri informers snitch them out. And Intel can be wrong or planted false willingly.

You are not making sense anymore.


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> Local Kashmiri informers snitch them out. And Intel can be wrong or planted false willingly.
> 
> You are not making sense anymore.



I am making sense but you are in no mood to accept the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

saltyashell said:


> How come so many media photos from a conflict area ? Normally security forces everywhere maintain a tight lid on operations , but in India's case I regularly see photos and videos of firefights from Kashimir here.
> Does India have no media policy in kashimir ?



They have media policy that no media is allowed. It is the local population who use their smart phones and show the real face on India every one in Kashmir is against India how many will India stop. Even killing civilians is not deterring them.


----------



## BHarwana

SRINAGAR — A special police officer (SPO), who had gone missing along with his service rifle from the Police Station, Pampore in South Kashmir on Tuesday evening, has joined militant ranks, reports said today.

The SPO (Special Police Officer), identified as Irfan Ahmad Dar hailing from Nihama, Pulwama was the Personal Security Officer (PSO) of the Pampore Station House Officer.

“SPO Irfan Ahmad Dar who fled with his service rifle has joined Hizbul Mujahideen,” Hizb spokesman Burhan-ud-din said in a statement to a local news agency in Srinagar. “We appeal to all the Jammu and Kashmir Police cadres to give up their job and join Hizbul Mujahideen to give a push to the resistance struggle.”

“Irfan is believed to have fled away with an AK-47 rifle along with the ammunition as he was not found inside the station since yesterday evening,” Police sources said.

SSP Awantipora, Zahid Malik, when contacted said that the SPO is missing from the Police station.

“We are ascertaining his whereabouts and investigation has been launched,” SSP said.

A joint team of army and SOG visited the spot and launched a manhunt to trace out the missing cop.

Several Police personnel have deserted their units and joined militant ranks over the last two years, particularly after the uprising triggered by the killing of militant commander Burhan Wani in 2016.

Naseer Ahmad Pandit was the first policeman to join Hizbul Mujahideen. He was the PSO of a senior Minister in PDP-BJP coalition government. He had escaped with two rifles from the ministers Srinagar residence.

Syed Naveed from Shopian escaped from Budgam last year and has risen to the top ranks of the Hizbul Mujahideen. Ishfaq Ahmad Dar from Shopian joined the Lashkar-e-Taiba last year.



https://kashmirobserver.net/2018/local-news/spo-pulwama-police-station-deserts-joins-hizb-33434


----------



## Trango Towers

ranjeet said:


> Oh SNOW ... keep on with the rape posts. No one is stopping you.


Then it shouldn't worry you. I am worried about the lovely Indian ladies abused by your Indian brothers


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> They have media policy that no media is allowed. It is the local population who use their smart phones and show the real face on India every one in Kashmir is against India how many will India stop. Even killing civilians is not deterring them.


You were quoting tweets from the local newspapers in the other thread and yet here are saying no media is allowed. Lying comes naturally to you doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Rajesh Singh said:


> Naveed Jutt is not a single terrorist in Kashmir, there are around 700-800 terrorists are active in Kashmir.
> 
> So, we have just cleaned our house by giving terrorists to freedom. 3 has been gone, 797 are remaining....
> 
> don't worry, we will get the good news about Naveed Jutt very soon...... specially I will ping you because you are missing him a lot


700 to 800.....no way

I know 700 000 uniformed ones


----------



## Indus Priest King

Peshwa said:


> *You can cry for whatever you please, makes no difference to us.*
> But the desperate plea to sell your narrative is quite amusing.
> What’s even more pleasing is that NOTHING...not one thing has changed and the Indian army just keeps dispatching your minions to the worms with impunity.
> I take personal pleasure in that



Clearly it does make a difference. That's why you're on PAKISTAN Defence Forum. LOL.



BHarwana said:


> I am making sense but you are in no mood to accept the truth.



Most Indian can't accept it...the few that do are branded "anti state".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

snow lake said:


> Then it shouldn't worry you. I am worried about the lovely Indian ladies abused by your Indian brothers


Awww you melt me heart.



snow lake said:


> 700 to 800.....no way
> 
> I know 700 000 uniformed ones


You know them personally?


----------



## Trango Towers

ranjeet said:


> Awww you melt me heart.


You are Indian.....you don't have Heart else you wouldn't rape


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> You were quoting tweets from the local newspapers in the other thread and yet here are saying no media is allowed. Lying comes naturally to you doesn't it?



lol I am not quoting locals. I also know there is a second gunfight going on in Kashmir in Shopian that is where Naveed jutt is and has struck you army badly go check your news. only civilians are killed in Pulwama.


----------



## saltyashell

BHarwana said:


> They have media policy that no media is allowed. It is the local population who use their smart phones and show the real face on India every one in Kashmir is against India how many will India stop. Even killing civilians is not deterring them.


This contradicts your assertion.You are being dishonest or are misinformed.
https://thewire.in/media/how-free-is-the-media-in-the-kashmir-valley
Seems the press has pressures from both govt and terrorists. The govt suspends ads in the print media when unhappy.


----------



## BHarwana

Indus Priest King said:


> Most Indian can't accept it...the few that do are branded "anti state".



Yes they like to live the dream their fake media is showing them.


----------



## ranjeet

snow lake said:


> You are Indian.....you don't have Heart else you wouldn't rape


Oh yeah the heart thingy ... last resort of a defeated Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

saltyashell said:


> This contradicts your assertion.You are being dishonest or are misinformed.
> https://thewire.in/media/how-free-is-the-media-in-the-kashmir-valley
> Seems the press has pressures from both govt and terrorists. The govt suspends ads in the print media when unhappy.



*Internet shut in Kashmir 29 times in 2017, highest in India*

https://www.greaterkashmir.com/news...29-times-in-2017-highest-in-india/270901.html


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> lol I am not quoting locals. I also know there is a second gunfight going on in Kashmir in Shopian that is where Naveed jutt is and has struck you army badly go check your news. only civilians are killed in Pulwama.


You were quoting Global Kashmir .... here is what it is.. 

"Official Twitter account of Greater Kashmir, the largest circulated English daily of J&K."


----------



## hazzam

they are civilians to have liasion with local police , in common dialect they are called police mukhbir


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> You were quoting Global Kashmir .... here is what it is..
> 
> "Official Twitter account of Greater Kashmir, the largest circulated English daily of J&K."



So in the end whose info was correct yours who said Naveed jutt was trapped or mine who said there is no Naveed and only civilians are killed?


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> *Internet shut in Kashmir 29 times in 2017, highest in India*
> 
> https://www.greaterkashmir.com/news...29-times-in-2017-highest-in-india/270901.html


Says someone from Pakistan. ....

Pakistan’s government has imposed more internet shutdowns than almost any other country.
https://www.accessnow.org/pakistanis-long-suffered-internet-shutdowns-last-voices-heard/



BHarwana said:


> So in the end whose info was correct yours who said Naveed jutt was trapped or mine who said there is no Naveed and only civilians are killed?


Where did I claimed Naveed jutt was trapped? can you qoute that post of mine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Priest King

BHarwana said:


> Yes they like to live the dream their fake media is showing them.



Indeed. Indian media is an absolute cancer and last month they were exposed as being paid off by the government.

*Cobrapost sting: Indian media outlets and paid news*
*An investigation exposes Indian media giants willing to peddle propaganda as news. Plus, the US global media operation.*
https://www.aljazeera.com/programme...-media-outlets-paid-news-180602061127433.html

*Caught on camera: Indian media outlets and paid news*
In India this week, newspapers and television channels were conspicuously silent on a story that should have been major news.

Twenty-seven news outlets were the target of a sting operation - a reporter from Cobrapost, an investigative news site, posed as a Hindu nationalist, offering to pay media executives to publish some polarising, religious propaganda in advance of next year's general election.

The media executives seemingly accepted the offer. 

_The Listening Post_'s Meenakshi Ravi reports on the ethical debates in India around both paid content disguised as news and hidden camera operations.

Contributors:
Aniruddha Bahal, editor-in-chief, Cobrapost
Chitra Subramaniam, cofounder, The News Minute and editorial adviser, Republic TV
Angshukanta Chakraborty, editor, The Leaflet 
Raju Narisetti, founder, Mint newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> Yes they like to live the dream their fake media is showing them.



Too bad we didn't ban our fake media like dawn, the same dawn that paddled lies for you


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Says someone from Pakistan. ....
> 
> Pakistan’s government has imposed more internet shutdowns than almost any other country.
> https://www.accessnow.org/pakistanis-long-suffered-internet-shutdowns-last-voices-heard/



Pakistan has a valid reason for inter net shut down. We are poor country we have load shedding.


----------



## ranjeet

Another Dead Man Walking.


----------



## Papa Dragon

Soon to achieve his desired freedom


----------



## El Sidd

Welcome to Al Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan has a valid reason for inter net shut down. We are poor country we have load shedding.


Not as poor as we are ... heck we don't even have toilets in Kashmir for Kashmiris to shit.


----------



## Indus Priest King

boxer_B said:


> Too bad we didn't ban our fake media like dawn, the same dawn that paddled lies for you



You have banned several newspapers in Kashmir...what are you even talking about?
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016...banned-inciting-violence-161003061348246.html


----------



## BHarwana

boxer_B said:


> Too bad we didn't ban our fake media like dawn, the same dawn that paddled lies for you



lol I think you got your feelings hurt. It is your Army killing civilians. If you feel so bad go bash them


----------



## Indus Priest King

Indus Priest King said:


> Clearly it does make a difference. That's why you're on PAKISTAN Defence Forum. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Indian can't accept it...the few that do are branded "anti state".



By the way if you all want to hear the full lecture...here it is.


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Not as poor as we are ... heck we don't even have toilets in Kashmir for Kashmiris to shit.



Still you cannot justify killing a kid because you have no dead freedom fighter to cover your crime of today. Sad your propaganda back fired today.


----------



## ranjeet

Indus Priest King said:


> You have banned several newspapers in Kashmir...what are you even talking about?
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016...banned-inciting-violence-161003061348246.html


Spare us the lecture Ancient Pakistan. We are giving them Kashmiris a taste of Pakistan. 

*Pakistan’s Geo TV Says Broadcasts Being Blocked In Most Of Country*
https://www.rferl.org/a/pakistans-geo-tv-broadcasts-being-blocked/29150514.html


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Still you cannot justify killing a kid because you have no dead freedom fighter to cover your crime of today. Sad your propaganda back fired today.


No we are very much covered. Tommorow you can read about thousands attending funeral of freedom fighters. It takes time to pull out of dead bodies from the debries.


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Spare us the lecture Ancient Pakistan. We are giving them Kashmiris a taste of Pakistan.



Here see kashmiris giving you a taste of Pakistan

*Watch Kashmiris chanting pro-Pakistan slogans*
http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...s-chanting-pro-Pakistan-slogans-#.WzZ0jtVKjIU


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Here see kashmiris giving you a taste of Pakistan
> 
> *Watch Kashmiris chanting pro-Pakistan slogans*
> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...s-chanting-pro-Pakistan-slogans-#.WzZ0jtVKjIU


Lol, this thread is proof enough how that tastes like. Young kids fooled with dreams of a free land of milk and honey.


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> No we are very much covered. Tommorow you can read about thousands attending funeral of freedom fighters. It takes time to pull out of dead bodies from the debries.



Yes there is funeral but in Kupwara not Pulwama. There are only dead civilians in Pulwama.


----------



## boxer_B

Indus Priest King said:


> You have banned several newspapers in Kashmir...what are you even talking about?
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016...banned-inciting-violence-161003061348246.html



Banned for inciting violence, that too by Kashmir government. Not to paddle imaginary victory lies after surrender.



BHarwana said:


> lol I think you got your feelings hurt. It is your Army killing civilians. If you feel so bad go bash them



I don't feel bad. It's the karma or warth of god catching up to these people for massacre, rape and displacement of Kashmiri pandits.

We can do it too. Displace local population through invasion and conversion and then ask UN for plebiscite.


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Yes there is funeral but in Kupwara not Pulwama. There are only dead civilians in Pulwama.


Ok if you say so..


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Lol, this thread is proof enough how that tastes like. Young kids fooled with dreams of a free land of milk and honey.



So are the Indian Sikhs also listening to us lol


----------



## Indus Priest King

ranjeet said:


> Spare us the lecture Ancient Pakistan. We are giving them Kashmiris a taste of Pakistan.
> 
> *Pakistan’s Geo TV Says Broadcasts Being Blocked In Most Of Country*
> https://www.rferl.org/a/pakistans-geo-tv-broadcasts-being-blocked/29150514.html



Pakistan's GEO TV can say anything it wants. The UN Human Rights Organization made it clear. Shall I post it here for you?

This must also be an ISI paid protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> So are the Indian Sikhs also listening to us lol


Lol, yeah Sikhs in Peshwar were also listening to you guys, didn't turn out well for them though.


----------



## war&peace

He is conscientious person and did the right thing...May Allah bless him..#FreedomforIOJ&K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Priest King

_"We are not Indian...the fact is simple"_ - Basharat Ali, trolling India and Sanghis live on Indian TV. Funny, this episode was removed from CNN-IBN's YouTube account. Luckily For me...I ended up saving it.








ranjeet said:


> Lol, yeah Sikhs in Peshwar were also listening to you guys, didn't turn out well for them though.



I'd be more worried about 1984 Sikh Genocide...


----------



## BHarwana

Indus Priest King said:


> This must also be an ISI paid protest.



Yes every thing happening in India is ISI paid lol. For ISI to have so much infulence in India it budget must be greater than whole Indian Army. If ISI is so successful in India then India is doomed


----------



## ranjeet

Indus Priest King said:


> Pakistan's GEO TV can say anything it wants. The UN Human Rights Organization made it clear. Shall I post it here for you?
> 
> This must also be an ISI paid protest.


Nope if they could say anything they wanted they wouldn't have been taken off air, same is happening with dawn for a while now. You can fool yourself with that but not others. 

Lol people are free to protest here in India, as long as it's peaceful. This kid indulged in somethings which is not peaceful and hence we all here mourning his death.


----------



## Trisonics




----------



## Peshwa

Indus Priest King said:


> Clearly it does make a difference. That's why you're on PAKISTAN Defence Forum. LOL.



yes. watching you PDF Pakistanis squirm and shamed is very entertaining.
Being on PDF is like watching the Jerry Springer show, a bunch of classless low lifes (PDF Pakistanis) making a fool of themselves publicly. Can't get more entertaining than this. lol

And now you're here to entertain me. Lets see what kind of a clown you are.


----------



## DarkPrince

One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. I know it's all about water but i do feel sorry for these people.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012756200528728064


----------



## ranjeet

Indus Priest King said:


> I'd be more worried about 1984 Sikh Genocide...


You should be more concerned with ASWJ fighting these coming elections ...


----------



## hazzam

Papa Dragon said:


> Soon to achieve his desired freedom



avashya , apne lakshya tak pahunchega .


----------



## Indus Priest King

Trisonics said:


>



And I'm suppose to care why? I'm an Indus nationalist. I hate Indian Muslims so much that I cheer when RSS kills them.


----------



## Trisonics

Forced conversion of Sikhs in Pakistan:
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1585150/1-sikh-community-hangu-forced-convert/


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> You should be more concerned with ASWJ fighting these coming elections ...



That is no issue ASWJ will never win. I can guarantee you that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012759934906163201


----------



## Indus Priest King

Peshwa said:


> yes. watching you PDF Pakistanis squirm and shamed is very entertaining.
> Being on PDF is like watching the Jerry Springer show, a bunch of classless low lifes (PDF Pakistanis) making a fool of themselves publicly. Can't get more entertaining than this. lol
> 
> And now you're here to entertain me. Lets see what kind of a clown you are.



I think you're confusing Pakistan Defence Forum for Bharat Rickshaw...a cesspool of Sanghis and Bakths are circle jerk each other off to nuking Pakistan. At least at PDF you're given a chance to spew out your shit. Bharat Rickshaw would rather keep the circle jerk to themselves.

LMFAO.


----------



## boxer_B

Indus Priest King said:


> _"We are not Indian...the fact is simple"_ - Basharat Ali, trolling India and Sanghis live on Indian TV. Funny, this episode was removed from CNN-IBN's YouTube account. Luckily For me...I ended up saving it.



He can be saying the truth. When their separatist leader gilani name itself is named after Iranian town of gilan, how can you be sure he is not offspring of central Asia or Arab desert, no?

Is there mention of Himalayas or snow or lakes in holy quaran?


----------



## Crixus

SOG will hunt him down .....


----------



## Indus Priest King

Trisonics said:


> Forced conversion of Sikhs in Pakistan:
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/1585150/1-sikh-community-hangu-forced-convert/



*How Atrocities Are Pushing Dalits In Gujarat To Embrace A New Faith*
The Una Road To Buddha: "The Una attack in 2016 was the last straw," says a Dalit whose 15-year-old son was killed in police firing in Thangadh town in 2012.
https://www.outlookindia.com/magazi...lits-in-gujarat-to-embrace-a-new-faith/300313

* Dalit man forced to lick own spit *
https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...n-forced-to-lick-own-spit/article24294335.ece


----------



## Black Bird

Kahi ye Hizb k network main ghusny ki khoshish na ho. Agr aisa hoa to Hizb ko bahoot nuqsaan ho ga. Ghar ka Bhedi Lanka na dha de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

BHarwana said:


> Yes every thing happening in India is ISI paid lol. For ISI to have so much infulence in India it budget must be greater than whole Indian Army. If ISI is so successful in India then India is doomed


They do have a big influence but fortunately not very competent. Hence, fail in their plans each time.


----------



## boxer_B

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012756200528728064



You forgot 8 month old baby sniped by proud Salwar kamiz in Jammu


----------



## Indus Priest King

*Three Dalits Hacked To Death In Tamil Nadu By Upper Caste Men For Sitting Cross-Legged*
https://www.indiatimes.com/news/ind...aste-men-for-sitting-cross-legged-346561.html

*Dalit Man Shot Dead For Dancing At Wedding In Bihar, Clashes Follow*
* Naveen was warned against dancing by some people at the wedding, but he continued. Someone from the crowd then fired at Naveen who died on the spot *
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/dal...ng-at-wedding-in-bihar-clashes-follow-1874812


----------



## Trisonics

Indus Priest King said:


> *How Atrocities Are Pushing Dalits In Gujarat To Embrace A New Faith*
> The Una Road To Buddha: "The Una attack in 2016 was the last straw," says a Dalit whose 15-year-old son was killed in police firing in Thangadh town in 2012.
> https://www.outlookindia.com/magazi...lits-in-gujarat-to-embrace-a-new-faith/300313
> 
> * Dalit man forced to lick own spit *
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...n-forced-to-lick-own-spit/article24294335.ece



Grow up! I can post links on how non-sunni Muslims are treated in your country. Do you wish to read those stories? Hit a raw nerve and I know it!


----------



## Indus Priest King

*Pierced with screw drivers, scraped with sickles: How a Muslim trader was lynched in UP*
https://theprint.in/politics/how-a-...-up-pierced-with-screw-drivers-sickles/75169/

No respect for elders.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Trisonics said:


> Grow up! I can post links on how non-sunni Muslims are treated in your country. Do you wish to read those stories? Hit a raw nerve and I know it!




Let him spew off topic BS. Makes no difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> That is no issue ASWJ will never win. I can guarantee you that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012759934906163201


Never be too sure about few things. 

*Hardline cleric with links to banned group wins bypoll defeating PML-N, PPP*
https://indianexpress.com/article/w...wins-by-poll-defeating-pml-n-and-ppp-4407436/


----------



## Indus Priest King

Poor guy...thank you Jinnah.







ranjeet said:


> Never be too sure about few things.
> 
> *Hardline cleric with links to banned group wins bypoll defeating PML-N, PPP*
> https://indianexpress.com/article/w...wins-by-poll-defeating-pml-n-and-ppp-4407436/



2016? Do you know what year it is now?






*Dalit man beaten to death in Rajkot, wife roughed up*
https://www.firstpost.com/india/dal...-arrests-5-after-clip-goes-viral-4477349.html


----------



## ranjeet

Indus Priest King said:


> 2016? Do you know what year it is now?


Year of election?


----------



## Crixus

They say Intl agency penetrated Hizbul in 90’s and we’re the main reason behind the split ..... Ajit Doval is NSA , you cant deny the possibility of anything 



Black Bird said:


> Kahi ye Hizb k network main ghusny ki khoshish na ho. Agr aisa hoa to Hizb ko bahoot nuqsaan ho ga. Ghar ka Bhedi Lanka na dha de


----------



## Indus Priest King

I can keep going by the way....tons of this shit available.


----------



## jetray

Peshwa said:


> First off, what kind of a 15 year old is in 5th grade?!! Not the sharpest tool in the shed was he?


nailed it, thats ridiculous stuff 15 year old 5th grade student. Usual propaganda where they play the victim hood card and try to stir up the emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corona

BHarwana said:


> First you kill civilians and then you give excuses and excuses only. You people are becoming shameless. I wonder how do you people sleep at night. don't these pictures haunt you.


Soundly, thanks to the good work done by our boys in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> *Hardline cleric with links to banned group wins bypoll defeating PML-N, PPP*
> https://indianexpress.com/article/w...wins-by-poll-defeating-pml-n-and-ppp-4407436/



Why should not we be sure we are fighting elections against him and he is not even any competition lol. Think more about Hafiz saeed winning the election.


----------



## jetray

boxer_B said:


> Are there levels of being satanic that I am unaware of?


there is only one level, epic level. ....isatan.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012765327590076416


----------



## hazzam

Black Bird said:


> Kahi ye Hizb k network main ghusny ki khoshish na ho. Agr aisa hoa to Hizb ko bahoot nuqsaan ho ga. Ghar ka Bhedi Lanka na dha de



he will return to his police station soon.


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Why should not we be sure we are fighting elections against him and he is not even any competition lol. Think more about Hafiz saeed winning the election.


Well we have FATF to think about anything Hafiz saeed does.


----------



## Trango Towers

ranjeet said:


> Oh yeah the heart thingy ... last resort of a defeated Pakistani.


oh dear is this your victory before the fight.....like ICC 2017....who is your daddy


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Well we have FATF to think about anything Hafiz saeed does.



Don't worry it is just a grey list which has no value and there is time for Black list after election these all thing will go away. lol


----------



## ranjeet

snow lake said:


> oh dear is this your victory before the fight.....like ICC 2017....who is your daddy


lol what.


----------



## BHarwana

Lol still no bodies or names only civilians killed. Shameless India


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012729231258812416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Shamsher1990 said:


> @waz @The Eagle @WebMaster
> This thread has wrong title and the story does not add up. It is already very painful to see a young boy needlessly die but to make a unsustained story around it makes it even worse. Further this thread is attracting too much name-calling and flame. Please change the title to the correct news story and lock it.



It was better not kill civilians than to bash a News. Sad that you are trying to silence the voice of protest for a innocent kid killed by Indian cruel army. How can you defend child killers.


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> Don't worry it is just a grey list which has no value and there is time for Black list after election these all thing will go away. lol


Yeah, Taliban khan will make the hurt go away.


----------



## BHarwana

I know truth hurts but when your own army kills kids every day try to face that truth.


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> It was better not kill civilians than to bash a News. Sad that you are trying to silence the voice of protest for a innocent kid killed by Indian cruel army. How can you defend child killers.


The kid wanted to be a Mujahid, we fulfilled his wish. Why are you crying about it?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> Yeah, Taliban khan will make the hurt go away.



I know you people are sad Nawaz is no more there to help you and Imran Khan is hurting your agenda.


----------



## Shamsher1990

BHarwana said:


> It was better not kill civilians than to bash a News. Sad that you are trying to silence the voice of protest for a innocent kid killed by Indian cruel army. How can you defend child killers.


I am not defending any child killer, I hate to see people doing politics and flame-game on such news. What pains me the most that what was an extremely sad news has been dramatized to cause a flame-war here and a riot elsewhere. That is what I am against AS WELL. 
Anyways, I will let the better judgement of moderation team prevail.


----------



## BHarwana

ranjeet said:


> The kid wanted to be a Mujahid, we fulfilled his wish. Why are you crying about it?



It is Kashmir that is crying the place where you claim every one support you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012753097473441792


----------



## ranjeet

BHarwana said:


> I know you people are sad Nawaz is no more there to help you and Imran Khan is hurting your agenda.


Nah he is our real asset. Didn't you hear about him supporting PTM?



BHarwana said:


> It is Kashmir that is crying the place where you claim every one support you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012753097473441792


I don't know why they are crying over a dead body of maryter? Isn't it haram or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Shamsher1990 said:


> I am not defending any child killer, I hate to see people doing politics and flame-game on such news. What pains me the most that what was an extremely sad news has been dramatized to cause a flame-war here and a riot elsewhere. That is what I am against AS WELL.
> Anyways, I will let the better judgement of moderation team prevail.



What politics are we doing here defending the innocence of a child from Indians who claimed him to be god know what. just read the post by @ranjeet when they cannot show dead freedom fighters they are now blaming a kid. this is what you are taking stance for.


----------



## boxer_B

So it's not the political and military class alone, their civilians are also accomplice in hiding Osama bin laden and making Pakistan proud in FATF grey list.

Next month, newly formed govt has to ask for bailout from IMF.



ranjeet said:


> I don't know why they are crying over a dead body of maryter? Isn't it haram or something?



If someone attained Jannat, he should get DJ and dhols in funeral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamsher1990

BHarwana said:


> What politics are we doing here defending the innocence of a child from Indians who claimed him to be god know what. just read the post by @ranjeet when they cannot show dead freedom fighters they are now blaming a kid. this is what you are taking stance for.


If you are protesting about this unnecessary brutal killing, by all means do so.
What you should NOT do, IMHO, is to distort the story to dramatize it. 
Things like his father operated on him and could not save him.
Or he was in 5th grade.
Or his father soon after attended to his killer.

This kind of dramatization makes anyone cringe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Shamsher1990 said:


> If you are protesting about this unnecessary brutal killing, by all means do so.
> What you should NOT do, IMHO, is to distort the story to dramatize it.
> Things like his father operated on him and could not save him.
> Or he was in 5th grade.
> Or his father soon after attended to his killer.
> 
> This kind of dramatization makes anyone cringe.



My friend his father is the doctor in the hospital he was taken to and also that injured soldier was taken to. The only drama here was by Inda that there were freedom fighter Naveed Jutt hiding in Pulwama, where as he was in Shopian where he sent 2 India soldiers to hospital how will die soon inshallah.

*2 army men injured in Shopian*
http://kashmirnarrator.com/kashmir-2-army-men-injured-in-shopian/

and Naveed Jutt has long escaped here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010551723025424384
Naveed Jutt kicked their a** in Shopian and India army is taking revenge from civilians in Pulwama. Now you tell me what is going on this is the whole drama of today in Pulwama encounter.


----------



## Peshwa

Indus Priest King said:


> I think you're confusing Pakistan Defence Forum for Bharat Rickshaw...a cesspool of Sanghis and Bakths are circle jerk each other off to nuking Pakistan. *At least at PDF you're given a chance to spew out your shit.* Bharat Rickshaw would rather keep the circle jerk to themselves.
> 
> LMFAO.



A chance? Its a free fucking site. TRY AND STOP ME FROM INSULTING YOU IN YOUR "OWN HOME" lol

Here I'm mocking you and all you have is to direct me to what happens in Bharat Rakshak. 
The funny thing is, not like you wont get your *** handed to you in Bharat Rakshak, but whats pathetic is that its happening here, a safe space for you classless bottom feeders (PDF Pakistanis) to run freely and yet you cannot do shit to avoid the humiliation. 

Now don't go blow yourself in a marketplace out of shame. That would be extreme, but not out of nature for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

@ranjeet Why do you always have to be an obnoxious edgelord? Mocking dead is not a sign of strength. Grow up.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Peshwa said:


> You tell me. It seems you guys are the easy and willing victims of propaganda.


as if we believe indian cows are superior then other cows or cow inhale & exhale oxygen.


----------



## Peshwa

Crystal-Clear said:


> as if we believe indian cows are superior then other cows or cow inhale & exhale oxygen.



What exactly are you looking for a biology lesson?!
Quote me when you make some sense or have the diction to have a conversation.


----------



## Fledgingwings

ranjeet said:


> Sorry, Can't help you with your comprehension issues.


Makes total sense as a Cow obsessed nation is so busy in killing beef consumers.Ghar me maa bana k rakhi ha aur baki dunya mein uska wahi haal ha jo geedarh ka jungle se baahar hota ha.


----------



## BHarwana

*Dear India any Updates on Freedom Fighter you killed in this thread? Has your army given you any News? Please Update I have waited 48 hours If they have not told you any thing then listen to me there were no freedom fighters there were only civilians India killed*

*Fake News Media. Propaganda state. *

Here is an update they only killed civilians in Pulwama 

@ranjeet @Rajesh Singh Bro your Govt is a liar they are killer and they show them selves innocent in front of you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013009217811243008
Dear Indians Now what Civilians killed and no dead bodies of Freedom fighters?


----------



## randomradio

BHarwana said:


> *Dear India any Updates on Freedom Fighter you killed in this thread? Has your army given you any News? Please Update I have waited 48 hours If they have not told you any thing then listen to me there were no freedom fighters there were only civilians India killed*
> 
> *Fake News Media. Propaganda state. *
> 
> Here is an update they only killed civilians in Pulwama
> 
> @ranjeet @Rajesh Singh Bro your Govt is a liar they are killer and they show them selves innocent in front of you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013009217811243008
> Dear Indians Now what Civilians killed and no dead bodies of Freedom fighters?



Of course, we found no bodies of freedom fighters or civilians. The body of one of the three men from part of an organisation that is internationally designated as a terrorist organisation was involved.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Peshwa said:


> What exactly are you looking for a biology lesson?!
> Quote me when you make some sense or have the diction to have a conversation.


do you elect on same criteria ? 
.
.
Mr STREANH


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050954238833152006

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Freedom fighter killed has been identified as Shabir Ahmad Dar


----------



## ranjeet

One was killed yesterday too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Ina Lillah e Wa Ina Eleh e Rajeun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oneloveheretic

Educate me on this, everytime you post you call them freedom fighters in the title but terrorists in the tweet you paste- why? 
I've read a few of your past tweets and most cite pulwma as the city. Why then do the Indians not go into the city, lock it down and then go door to door?


----------



## YeBeWarned

@waz @WebMaster @Dubious check out the language ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> One was killed yesterday too


kindly put sources and stop opening a new thread for each!

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1-freedom-fighter-killed-in-pulwama-operation-in-progress.581506/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-freedom-fighters-killed-in-an-encounter-in-pulwama.527191/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2-freedom-fighters-killed-in-pulwama.523205/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/one-freedom-fighter-killed-in-operation-in-pulwama.512587/

@Horus @WebMaster


----------



## Roybot

RIP freedom fighters.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Dubious said:


> kindly put sources and stop opening a new thread for each!
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1-freedom-fighter-killed-in-pulwama-operation-in-progress.581506/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-freedom-fighters-killed-in-an-encounter-in-pulwama.527191/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2-freedom-fighters-killed-in-pulwama.523205/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/one-freedom-fighter-killed-in-operation-in-pulwama.512587/
> 
> @Horus @WebMaster


@ranjeet is one of the coolest members of PDF. Not for content. But for his confidence and style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

abcxyz0000 said:


> @ranjeet is one of the coolest members of PDF. *Not for content*. But for his confidence and style.


And that is what matters...If he lacks then he pays...SIMPLE!

If you dont have anything productive to write I suggest you go to another thread. Thank you!


----------



## ranjeet

Dubious said:


> kindly put sources and stop opening a new thread for each!
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1-freedom-fighter-killed-in-pulwama-operation-in-progress.581506/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/3-freedom-fighters-killed-in-an-encounter-in-pulwama.527191/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2-freedom-fighters-killed-in-pulwama.523205/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/one-freedom-fighter-killed-in-operation-in-pulwama.512587/
> 
> @Horus @WebMaster



My bad here is the link

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060922482301923328
I dont think I started this thread though. Could we have a sticky thread in relevant section would save everyone the trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> My bad here is the link
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060922482301923328
> I dont think I started this thread though. Could we have a sticky thread in relevant section would save everyone the trouble.


A tweet as source?

2ndly, you can raise the issue of sticky thread with @Horus and @WebMaster


----------



## ranjeet

Dubious said:


> A tweet as source?
> 
> 2ndly, you can raise the issue of sticky thread with @Horus and @WebMaster


That’s official twitter handle of Indian Army’s Northern Command. Primary source for media. I doubt anyone else would know more about these encounters than them.


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> That’s official twitter handle of Indian Army’s Northern Command. Primary source for media. I doubt anyone else would know more about these encounters than them.


And no one would need to save face than them...So wait for a confirmation before getting excited, ok?


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062325715637620736
2 freedom fighters killed while crossing LoC

@Robinhood Pandey
Could you please kindly change the thread title


----------



## Nilgiri

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066697189605482496



Lately lot of frequent hunting results with IA....looks like intel flow has really increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066697189605482496


That's great .


----------



## Mustang06

Nilgiri said:


> Lately lot of frequent hunting results with IA....looks like intel flow has really increased.


Terrorist really shot themselves in the foot. Abduction and execution of students, really? This is how they want azadi? Soon people will realize there's now difference between ISIS and these maggots of the valley. Yes, Indian policies are not perfect in the valley and if Kashmiris come forward they can work with GoI and truly make it a heaven on Earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## enquencher

So bad so sad...
They are freedom fighters ..


----------



## LASER1

*3 Terrorists Shot Dead In Ongoing Encounter In Jammu And Kashmir*
The security forces launched a cordon-and-search operation in Sirnoo village in south Kashmir's Pulwama district after receiving specific intelligence input about the presence of terrorists in the area, a police official said.

SRINAGAR: 
Three terrorists have reportedly been killed in an encounter which broke out this morning between terrorists and security forces in Jammu and Kashmir's Pulwama district, police said.

The security forces launched a cordon-and-search operation in Sirnoo village in south Kashmir's Pulwama district after receiving specific intelligence input about the presence of terrorists in the area, a police official said.

"The terrorists opened fire on security forces while they were carrying out search operations," the official said.

The security forces retaliated, leading to an encounter, the official confirmed.

The gun-battle was still underway, when the latest report of the encounter arrived.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/2-t...-forces-in-jammu-and-kashmirs-pulwama-1962962

Still a developing story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

LASER said:


> Still a developing story.



To NDTV, terrorists are youth, naxals are Gandhis with guns, womanising crypto-internationalists are warm-hearted patriots, patriots are misguided terrorists and Hindus/Buddhists/Sikhs are either misguided, communal or fascists.

Sums up a lot as to why Hafiz Saeed loves Burqa Dutt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076337066663989249

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

another bloody day .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Come bull, do hit me! '


----------



## PakSarzameen5823

Mustang06 said:


> Merry Christmas!



Indeed:

*2 Army Jawans Killed In Jammu And Kashmir After Pak Ceasefire Violation
Kupwara, Jammu And Kashmir: The two soldiers who were killed were Junior Commissioned Officers. *

All India | Edited by Anuj Pant (with inputs from PTI) | Updated: December 21, 2018 19:07 IST

SRINAGAR: Two army jawans have died in a sniper attack by Pakistan, violating ceasefire along the Line of Control in Jumgund at Jammu and Kashmir's Kupwara district.

The ceasefire violation occurred at the around 11.55 am today, according to news agency Press Trust of India.

The two soldiers who were killed were Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs). One of the soldiers was earlier injured after the ceasefire violation.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2-indian-soldiers-killed-on-loc.592865/

They were Gurkhas too, so much for them being 'invincible' as many have claimed.


----------



## ranjeet

Freedom fighters belonged to Zakir Musa’s AGH.


----------



## PakSarzameen5823

ranjeet said:


> Freedom fighters



Nice to see you using the correct terminology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crystal-Clear

the more they kill the more they provoke Kashmiri youth  .


----------



## ranjeet

PakSarzameen5823 said:


> Nice to see you using the correct terminology.


Glad u appreciated the effort

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Glad u appreciated the effort



I was about to post this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BRAVO_

such type of actions clearly shows that these days Kashmiri freedom movement is purely run by locals and pakistani involvement in it is almost no where, and killing someone for just warlike stories mean .. they were killed cold blooded


----------



## Osiris

Crystal-Clear said:


> the more they kill the more they provoke Kashmiri youth  .



Contrary to popular belief, Terrorists or militants don't have an unending resource of man power. There comes a tipping point, when they too loose heart against futility of armed insurgency - case in point LTTE, Al Qaida.

In Kashmir, an average of life span of local militant is less than a year .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BRAVO_

Osiris said:


> In Kashmir, an average of life span of local militant is less than a year .


Question is .. if they know their life span will not be more than 6 month .. what force change them to chose 6 month life???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Osiris said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Terrorists or militants don't have an unending resource of man power. There comes a tipping point, when they too loose heart against futility of armed insurgency - case in point LTTE, Al Qaida.
> 
> In Kashmir, an average of life span of local militant is less than a year .


SKIP TO CONTENTSKIP TO SITE INDEX

GIVE THE TIMES
*Kashmiri Teenagers Are Dying to Protect Militants*

The funeral procession last month of Numan Ashraf Bhat, center, who was fatally shot at age 16 while trying to prevent Indian forces from killing a militant.CreditTauseef Mustafa/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images





Image




The funeral procession last month of Numan Ashraf Bhat, center, who was fatally shot at age 16 while trying to prevent Indian forces from killing a militant.CreditCreditTauseef Mustafa/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
By Sameer Yasir


Dec. 18, 2018
BALSOO, Kashmir — It was well past midnight in the village of Balsoo when Numan Ashraf Bhat’s phone lit up with an urgent WhatsApp message: “Umar surrounded by forces.”

Umar Majid Ganai, one of the area’s most wanted militants, had built a loyal youth following in Kashmir, a Himalayan region disputed between India and Pakistan where violence has claimed tens of thousands of lives. Numan, a gangly 16-year-old, was one of his most enthusiastic supporters — all of the photos downloaded on his phone were of Mr. Ganai.

So when Numan learned last month that Mr. Ganai was holed up in a tiny hamlet, Indian security forces closing in, he jumped on his motorbike and sped through the biting cold to reach the house where several militants were trapped.

Hundreds of Kashmiri civilians had already gathered. They were forming a protective ring to block Indian officers from advancing, part of a new and often fatal development in the decades-long struggle over Kashmir.

ADVERTISEMENT


Violence is rising again in the region, where India has presided over a bloody campaign to hunt down those fighting a quixotic battle for independence. This year, according to police officials in Kashmir, Indian security forces have killed over 240 militants, the highest annual toll in more than a decade.


Kashmiri protesters take cover behind a tin sheet as they clash with Indian security forces in Srinagar in October.CreditDar Yasin/Associated Press

Image




Kashmiri protesters take cover behind a tin sheet as they clash with Indian security forces in Srinagar in October.CreditDar Yasin/Associated Press
But along with the combatants’ deaths has come a new set of casualties: those of civilians who try to defend them. Gone are the days when the sight of an armored vehicle was enough to send entire villages into hiding. Now, civilians are rushing in front of the heavily armed trucks, using stones and their own bodies to try to block security forces.

Last week, seven civilians were killed after inserting themselves between militants and advancing officers.

“This is a new phenomenon,” said Sheikh Showkat Hussain, an international law professor at the Central University of Kashmir. “Civilians have always supported militants, but never with such conviction.”

ADVERTISEMENT


This year, rights groups say, at least 148 civilians have been killed. Many were teenagers.

For decades, Hindu-majority India and Muslim-majority Pakistan have fought for control of Kashmir, sending millions of troops to square off along a disputed border hundreds of miles long.

In June, the United Nations released its first report on atrocities committed in Kashmir, calling for an international investigation into reports of sexual violence and torture. Indian security forces were sharply criticized for using excessive force on protesters, and particularly for firing shotguns into crowds, with hundreds of people struck in the eyes by pellets, leaving many of them blind.

India has pushed back against criticism of its methods. After the release of the United Nations report, the government called its contents “fallacious, tendentious and motivated.” Last year, Bipin Rawat, the Indian Army chief, said that people who “obstruct our operations” would be “treated as over-ground workers” — in other words, collaborators.


Villagers carrying the body of Burhan Muzaffar Wani, a charismatic militant leader, during his funeral procession in 2016.CreditDar Yasin/Associated Press

Image

Villagers carrying the body of Burhan Muzaffar Wani, a charismatic militant leader, during his funeral procession in 2016.CreditDar Yasin/Associated Press
In 2016, the nature of civilian protests took a turn when Burhan Muzaffar Wani, a charismatic militant leader with a vast following on social media, was fatally shot in the Indian-administered part of Kashmir.

ADVERTISEMENT


Kashmiris poured into homegrown militant groups like Hizbul Mujahideen. A network of locals who fed information to Indian intelligence officers temporarily broke down, allowing the number of militants to swell.

Pakistan’s role in supplying arms and recruits also receded, according to Kashmiri police officials, though Western intelligence officers say Pakistan is still actively supporting several militant groups.

Yasin Malik, a separatist leader who led an armed struggle against Indian security forces in the late 1980s and early 1990s, said the ranks of militant groups would continue to grow. A peaceful resolution in Kashmir became impossible, he said, when locals who tried demonstrating against the police continued to meet “brute force.”

“There is no space for a nonviolent political movement,” he said. “They are fighting because everyone has failed them.”

ADVERTISEMENT


Of the approximately 250 known militants today, Kashmiri police say only 50 or so are from Pakistan. Most of the rest are poorly trained and have never left the Kashmir Valley. Though Indian security forces stationed in the valley have cracked down on armed insurgents, outnumbering the militants 1,000 to one, they are struggling to stem fresh recruitment.


Numan Ashraf Bhat’s parents, Mohammad Ashraf Bhat and his wife, Naza Bano, at home. “If he would not have died like this, he would have died as a militant,” the father said.CreditShowkat Nanda for The New York Times

Image

Numan Ashraf Bhat’s parents, Mohammad Ashraf Bhat and his wife, Naza Bano, at home. “If he would not have died like this, he would have died as a militant,” the father said.CreditShowkat Nanda for The New York Times
Numan Ashraf, a high school student, knew the risks of traveling those 15 miles to the village of Batgund, where Mr. Ganai was holed up in a house with other militants. His friendship with a wanted militant is a window into the growing civilian support for the homegrown fighters — and the deadly risks of such a relationship.

Numan, the oldest of three sons of a woodcutter, was born into a tense security situation and seemed acutely aware of it. Every summer, his family said, Numan and his friends dressed up as militants or Indian army officers, hid behind apple trees and fired fake wooden guns at each other.

Over the years, Numan also met Mr. Ganai, 27, several times, his friends said. They played cricket and went swimming in a pond together. During a chaotic funeral for another militant, Numan spotted Mr. Ganai and hugged him.

ADVERTISEMENT


It is unclear who told the Indian authorities where to find Mr. Ganai, a senior member of Hizbul Mujahideen who had avoided detection for several years. The authorities said the list of charges against him was long. Last year, he was implicated in killing several police officers guarding a bank’s cash van.

In the early morning of Nov. 25, hundreds of Indian army and police officers blocked roads leading into Batgund with barbed wire. A crowd of civilians gathered, hurling stones from narrow alleys and screaming anti-India slogans from their balconies. The authorities fired tear gas canisters, creating a choking, eye-stinging pall of gray smoke.

Indian security forces had the house where Mr. Ganai was hiding out completely surrounded. By the time Numan reached Batgund at 7:30 a.m., the security officers had already killed several insurgents. Mr. Ganai was one of the last holdouts.


Nadeem Ashraf Bhat, center, the 14-year-old brother of Numan, has also tried to get between Indian forces and trapped militants.CreditShowkat Nanda for The New York Times

Image

Nadeem Ashraf Bhat, center, the 14-year-old brother of Numan, has also tried to get between Indian forces and trapped militants.CreditShowkat Nanda for The New York Times
Young protesters, desperate to save the fighters, tried to drive the Indian forces back or create enough chaos to distract them to give the last militants a chance to slip away. It had happened before that insurgents melted into a sea of civilians and vanished right in front of security officers.

ADVERTISEMENT


Mr. Ashraf and several friends moved closer. They entered a small, relatively unguarded lane in the house’s courtyard, looking for a way to help Mr. Ganai escape. The scene was quiet for a moment.

Numan shouted, “Umar, come out!”

Gunfire rang out. Numan clutched his chest. “I am hit! It is burning inside,” he told his friends as they carried his bleeding body to a motorbike.

Numan died on the way to the hospital. Later that morning, Mr. Ganai was shot dead.

When asked about the shooting, Indian officials said it had been an accident; Numan had been too close to the militants.

“Who wants to kill a young boy?” asked Swayam Prakash Pani, the area’s police chief, who was not present for the shooting but had been briefed about it.

ADVERTISEMENT


Several witnesses contested that claim, saying they had seen a soldier pointing a gun at Numan from a balcony and that the shooting had been deliberate.


A relative visiting the grave of Numan Ashraf Bhat earlier this month.CreditShowkat Nanda for The New York Times

Image

A relative visiting the grave of Numan Ashraf Bhat earlier this month.CreditShowkat Nanda for The New York Times
Over the next couple of days, thousands of mourners gathered for a marathon of funerals, one after the other, spreading the grief. In Balsoo, the streets were so clogged with people that prayers for Numan were divided into four sessions.

Mohammad Ashraf Bhat, tall and broad-shouldered, said he could not fault his son for trying to protect Mr. Ganai.

“The mind says if you jump into fire, you will burn,” he said. “But love doesn’t understand that. If he would not have died like this, he would have died as a militant.”

ADVERTISEMENT

Two days after Numan’s death, his younger brother, Nadeem, 14, took his place. He traveled to a village near Balsoo where more militants were trapped. He picked up stones and threw them at police officers, who shot a pellet into his leg.

That night, he did not eat or tell his parents what had happened. A single emotion consumed him: passion.

“The sentiment of freedom is in our blood,” he said. “It will outlive us.”



_Follow Sameer Yasir on Twitter: @sameeryasir._

Fascism cannot kill passion 
Kashmiris will never forgive indians for this genocide 

*"*Two days after Numan’s death, his younger brother, Nadeem, 14, took his place. He traveled to a village near Balsoo where more militants were trapped. He picked up stones and threw them at police officers, who shot a pellet into his leg.

That night, he did not eat or tell his parents what had happened. A single emotion consumed him: passion.

“The sentiment of freedom is in our blood,” he said. “It will outlive us.”



_Follow Sameer Yasir on Twitter: @sameeryasir._

https://t.co/BTXOshsPlg

https://t.co/BTXOshsPlg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wrath

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076337066663989249


Despite the presence of Large number of Indian forces , terrorists keep entering Kashmir and even get support and supplies . Or maybe it's just another excuse for killing Innocents by using of force to suppress their movement for independence ?? .


----------



## LASER1

Fahad Bilal said:


> Despite the presence of Large number of Indian forces , terrorists keep entering Kashmir and even get support and supplies . Or maybe it's just another excuse for killing Innocents by using of force to suppress their movement for independence ?? .


haha correction. Freedom fighter, be watchful about that, there are salty mods who are austere about semantics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

BRAVO_ said:


> Question is .. if they know their life span will not be more than 6 month .. what force change them to chose 6 month life???



What propels a suicide bomber to don a suicide vest and end his life. Naivety, and a belief, that their deaths will achieve some higher purpose.

When their deaths fail to achieve that purpose(as hardly, any country is giving into terrorism/militancy these days), other would be suicide bombers/terrorists/militants get demoralized and realize the futility of wasting their lives, going down the same path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wrath

Osiris said:


> What propels a suicide bomber to don a suicide vest and end his life. Naivety, and a belief, that their deaths will achieve some higher purpose.
> 
> When their deaths fail to achieve that purpose(as hardly, any country is giving into terrorism/militancy these days), other would be suicide bombers/terrorists/militants get demoralized and realize the futility of wasting their lives, going down the same path.


Suicide bombers and terrorists are just proxies used by nations to destabilize their enemies . Terrorists have no religion and killing Innocents can't make them achieve what they want .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Fahad Bilal said:


> Suicide bombers and terrorists are just proxies used by nations to destabilize their enemies . Terrorists have no religion and killing Innocents can't make them achieve what they want .



Any armed insurgency, may that be suicide bombing, terrorism or even local militancy are proxies, used by nations to destabilize their enemies. 

Terrorism might not have a religion, but terrorists do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wrath

LASER said:


> haha correction. Freedom fighter,[emoji38] be watchful about that, there are salty mods who are austere about semantics.


We know exactly what freedom fighters are but your media calls them terrorists


----------



## BRAVO_

Osiris said:


> What propels a suicide bomber to don a suicide vest and end his life. Naivety, and a belief, that their deaths will achieve some higher purpose.
> 
> When their deaths fail to achieve that purpose(as hardly, any country is giving into terrorism/militancy these days), other would be suicide bombers/terrorists/militants get demoralized and realize the futility of wasting their lives, going down the same path.


trust me non of them is suicider, because if they will be something similar .. you will listen mass explosions everyday in Kashmir and rest of india in that case causalities rates would be very high because in such attacks civilians pay the price more than security forces... they are more like ordinary kashmiri people who have no idea about military warfare that is why they are being killed cold blooded


----------



## Wrath

Osiris said:


> Any armed insurgency, may that be suicide bombing, terrorism or even local militancy are proxies, used by nations to destabilize their enemies.
> 
> Terrorism might not have a religion, but terrorists do.


To first part , I agree but terrorists think they have a religion and they are doing it in the name of their religion becoz their minds are trained by putting false beliefs in them . That's why a person kills Innocents in the name of religion but no religion allows killing of Innocents . So terrorists are not a part of any religion . They just use the name .


----------



## Osiris

ziaulislam said:


> SKIP TO CONTENTSKIP TO SITE INDEX
> 
> GIVE THE TIMES
> *Kashmiri Teenagers Are Dying to Protect Militants*



Same rules apply for sympathizers. It might take 1,2 or even dozen such incidents, they will come to a realization, that by inserting themselves between, militants and security forces they are neither able to save their own lives nor those of the militants.



BRAVO_ said:


> trust me non of them is suicider, because if they will be something similar .. you will listen mass explosions everyday in Kashmir and rest of india in that case causalities rates would be very high because in such attacks civilians pay the price more than security forces... they are more like ordinary kashmiri people who have know idea about military warfare that is why they are being killed cold blooded



You need to read more about fidayeen attacks in Kashmir, it is an unending list.


----------



## Aryan0395

Fahad Bilal said:


> Suicide bombers and terrorists are just proxies used by nations to destabilize their enemies


True.


Fahad Bilal said:


> Terrorists have no religion and killing Innocents can't make them achieve what they want .


I Dont agree with this. If someone is shouting Allah-u-Akbar before blowing himself up, or firing a bullet on anyone, he does have a religion and faith. Its just that his faith is misplaced and hes been brainwashed by those who sit at the top and give out statements telling them about jihad and jannat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

Fidayeen's are completely different militants than these people, but yes killing such type of youth can contribute in growth of numbers in suiciding forces. the best way to clam down the situation is to bring economic stability in the region providing more jobs to locals and increase in regional autonomy


----------



## lightoftruth

Nice going,
Wondering how did local kashmiris with no outside support were able to get war like ammunition stores ?
Must be some local jinn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

lightoftruth said:


> Nice going,
> Wondering how did local kashmiris with no outside support were able to get war like ammunition stores ?
> Must be some local jinn.


Yes that Jinn has a country too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wrath

Aryan0395 said:


> True.
> 
> I Dont agree with this. If someone is shouting Allah-u-Akbar before blowing himself up, or firing a bullet on anyone, he does have a religion and faith. Its just that his faith is misplaced and hes been brainwashed by those who sit at the top and give out statements telling them about jihad and jannat.


Yes you are right . I am referring about terrorists having no religion as their beliefs about their religion is wrong . I meant it in this way .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wrath

Sam. said:


> Yes that Jinn has a country too.


And that jinn is visible but Indians Haven't had a really big accomplishment in stopping that jinn .


----------



## lightoftruth

Fahad Bilal said:


> And that jinn is visible but Indians Haven't had a really big accomplishment in stopping that jinn .


Really that jinn with all its magical powers is unable to help kashmiri militants,who are getting crushed by Indian Army daily .
What is his accomplishments in the past 10 years ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wrath

lightoftruth said:


> Really that jinn with all its magical powers is unable to help kashmiris ,who are getting crushed by Indian Army daily .
> What is his accomplishments in the past 10 years ?


What are the accomplishments of that jinn in controlling referendum 2020 ?? .... What about Indian army's failure in controlling and suppressing Kashmiri independence movement ?? . The Indian Army with a lot of rape cases on them ??? . Indian army whose 750 BSF soldiers committed suicide , disclosed by IG of BSF ?? . What about that ?? .


----------



## Kompromat

Two Indians went home in the box too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSarzameen5823

Horus said:


> Two Indians went home in the box too.



Are you talking about the Gurkhas who got sniped? Or is this a new batch?


----------



## lightoftruth

Fahad Bilal said:


> What are the accomplishments of that jinn in controlling referendum 2020 ?? .... What about Indian army's failure in controlling and suppressing Kashmiri independence movement ?? . The Indian Army with a lot of rape cases on them ??? . Indian army whose 750 BSF soldiers committed suicide , disclosed by IG of BSF ?? . What about that ?? .


Their are only few hired guns and their cheerleaders who end up dead frequently ,if you are considering funeral gathering and stone throwing as Movement then it is laughable to expect any so called independence from it.
How exactly the cases against IA in military courts your achievements ?
You should be happy we have not yet started paying the debt simply because it's not the time otherwise someone again will get independence from your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Fahad Bilal said:


> Despite the presence of Large number of Indian forces , terrorists keep entering Kashmir and even get support and supplies . Or maybe it's just another excuse for killing Innocents by using of force to suppress their movement for independence ?? .


Dillusion. Kashmiris fighting


----------



## Wrath

lightoftruth said:


> Their are only few hired guns and their cheerleaders who end up dead frequently ,if you are considering funeral gathering and stone throwing as Movement then it is laughable to expect any so called independence from it.
> How exactly the cases against IA in military courts your achievements ?
> You should be happy we have not yet started paying the debt simply because it's not the time otherwise someone again will get independence from your country.


Really . You haven't started . You forgot about Kulbhushan Yadav I think . And Kashmiri independence movement is peaceful . Not like mukti bahni and other bangali freedom fighters backed and fed by Indians . Even if they end up dead frequently , why your army is unable to stop them ?? . You are already paying . It's now or never . If you wanna defeat our objectives then is now or never .


----------



## Wrath

snow lake said:


> Dillusion. Kashmiris fighting


What ??


----------



## Trango Towers

Fahad Bilal said:


> What ??


Its the local kashmiris fighting occupation


----------



## Wrath

snow lake said:


> Its the local kashmiris fighting occupation


Yes . I referred to the term "terrorists" becoz that's how Indians see Innocent Kashmiris .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

End of the season sale !! ☺️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

6 terries in on go!
That is quite rare, some local Kashmiris must have provided the intel.

That, along with separatists and terrorists threatening to subdue elections should prove that the local kashmiris don't want the terrorists influencing their kids and that the separatists are actually just a very vocal minority who fear the collective kashmiri majority exercising their rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

CyclopS said:


> 6 terries in on go!
> That is quite rare, some local Kashmiris must have provided the intel.
> 
> That, along with separatists and terrorists threatening to subdue elections should prove that the local kashmiris don't want the terrorists influencing their kids and that the separatists are actually just a very vocal minority who fear the collective kashmiri majority exercising their rights.


Yup, the seven civilians murdered just last week makes your claim valid.
After the deaths of two Indian soldiers yesterday, it's now only too obvious that Indian Army has to create some sensation to take off the pressure.


----------



## Sam.

lightoftruth said:


> Really that jinn with all its magical powers is unable to help kashmiris ,who are getting crushed by Indian Army daily .
> What is his accomplishments in the past 10 years ?


There is no Kashmiris are targeted only separatist. I hope you had typo error.


----------



## 911

Kashmir bleeding so rest of India don't bleed with terrorist attacks.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> In Kashmir, an average of life span of local militant is less than a year .


its been 70 years ....


----------



## Aryan0395

Fahad Bilal said:


> Yes you are right . I am referring about terrorists having no religion as their beliefs about their religion is wrong . I meant it in this way .


Yes. There is a good speech by nana patekar in movie Attacks of 26/11 on jihad. he tackles the issue of brainwashing.
And if people dont agree with it then i recommend them to watch the final dialogue in Uri movie trailer (i know u dont agree with premise fo that movie and i wont convince u otherwise, and appreciate u not dragging it in the discussion). Dialogue goes:- "Apni 72 hooron ko hamara salam bolna, kehena dawat pe intezaar karein, aaj bohot saare mehmaan bhejne wale hai"
Honestly terrorists deserve this notwithstanding who they kill Indian, Pakistani or someone else.


----------



## Tom M

Crystal-Clear said:


> its been 70 years ....


Nope, it's only 29 Years. There was no terrorism before that. 70 is just your wishful number I guess.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Tom M said:


> Nope, it's only 29 Years. There was no terrorism before that. 70 is just your wishful number I guess.


there are resistance since 1947 .  . you turn it into an armed resistance .


----------



## Tom M

Crystal-Clear said:


> there are resistance since 1947 .  . you turn it into an armed resistance .



That might be the reason why they turned all the helping hands from outside to Indian armed forces and Police back in 1965. 

Well now what is anyone gonna do about that???


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Tom M said:


> Well now what is anyone gonna do about that???


what foes do with an opportunity?


----------



## ziaulislam

Osiris said:


> Same rules apply for sympathizers. It might take 1,2 or even dozen such incidents, they will come to a realization, that by inserting themselves between, militants and security forces they are neither able to save their own lives nor those of the militants.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read more about fidayeen attacks in Kashmir, it is an unending list.


it's not about lifes lol..did you read the article ..
Desperation is so much that previously an armoured car would put whole village in hiding now they lay under it

Till democracy comes in india to replace a fascist nazi rule this will continue


----------



## Ryuzaki

Nowadays Jihadis feel unsafe and roam in large groups of 4-6 instead of 1-2 a few years back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## enquencher

Ryuzaki said:


> Nowadays Jihadis feel unsafe and roam in large groups of 4-6 instead of 1-2 a few years back


Jhund mein toh...ghumate hai..sher akele mein shikar karta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Crystal-Clear said:


> its been 70 years ....



Exactly, it has been 70 years. Countries which have to break, break in a blink of an eye, for example - It took Pakistan less then 7 months to split in half 

Here it has been 70 years and there is no light at end the of the tunnel for separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tom M

Crystal-Clear said:


> what foes do with an opportunity?



Surrender unconditionally, especially when the enemy is disproportionately big in size, power and money. Or else an easy method, become a vassal and be safe. The lessons are available everywhere through the history. LOL


----------



## hussain0216

Osiris said:


> Exactly, it has been 70 years. Countries which have to break, break in a blink of an eye, for example - It took Pakistan less then 7 months to split in half
> 
> Here it has been 70 years and there is no light at end the of the tunnel for separatists.



The separatists have full support of the people

Kashmir has turned completely anti indian

MASSIVE ACHIEVEMENT!!!!

helped by situation in india


Kashmiri public willing to abuse and stone indian soldiers


----------



## Wrath

Sam. said:


> There is no Kashmiris are targeted only separatist. I hope you had typo error.


All Kashmiris want separation 

Sent from my QMobile S1 PRO using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Wrath

Aryan0395 said:


> Yes. There is a good speech by nana patekar in movie Attacks of 26/11 on jihad. he tackles the issue of brainwashing.
> And if people dont agree with it then i recommend them to watch the final dialogue in Uri movie trailer (i know u dont agree with premise fo that movie and i wont convince u otherwise, and appreciate u not dragging it in the discussion). Dialogue goes:- "Apni 72 hooron ko hamara salam bolna, kehena dawat pe intezaar karein, aaj bohot saare mehmaan bhejne wale hai"
> Honestly terrorists deserve this notwithstanding who they kill Indian, Pakistani or someone else.


Targeting another religion in name of speech against terrorists isn't the way to tackle things . Shows how cave minded people can be . 

Sent from my QMobile S1 PRO using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> Here it has been 70 years and there is no light at end the of the tunnel for separatists.


same goes for indian army  .



Tom M said:


> Surrender unconditionally, especially when the enemy is disproportionately big in size, power and money. Or else an easy method, become a vassal and be safe. The lessons are available everywhere through the history. LOL


best of luck .


----------



## Anik101

People who used to call the terrorists of Zakir Musa group RAW agents are now crying on their death.


----------



## JohnWick

Anik101 said:


> People who used to call the terrorists of Zakir Musa group RAW agents are now crying on their death.


Hope it can cause a unity in them.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Windjammer said:


> Yup, the seven civilians murdered just last week makes your claim valid.
> After the deaths of two Indian soldiers yesterday, it's now only too obvious that Indian Army has to create some sensation to take off the pressure.



Oh boo hoo, you pick up a gun and shoot at the security forces, you are automatically a terrorist.
Terries have been getting exterminated all throughout the year long before our soldiers were martyred. Correlation ain't causation.

PA always gets punished for cfvs, how many terrorists beat the dust in kashmir is unrelated to how many of our soldiers are martyred and consequently how we retaliate. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076400134194266112


----------



## Osiris

Crystal-Clear said:


> same goes for indian army  .
> 
> 
> best of luck .



No. of militants active in the valley has gone from 25000 to less than 250. Is there no light?

The major difference is, there was no social media in early days, when militancy was at its peak, otherwise anyone who has followed the news back then, conditions were much worse, with blast or fidayeen attack every week. 

Now all we hear is about militants getting killed in encounters or their sympathizers getting killed in protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> No. of militants active in the valley has gone from 25000 to less than 250. Is there no light?
> 
> The major difference is, there was no social media in early days, when militancy was at its peak, otherwise anyone who has followed the news back then, conditions were much worse, with blast or fidayeen attack every week.
> 
> Now all we hear is about militants getting killed in encounters or their sympathizers getting killed in protests.


hmmm resistance will be wiped off in next year according to you .


----------



## Osiris

Crystal-Clear said:


> hmmm resistance will be wiped off in next year according to you .



A Few dozen militants will remain active for years to come, but they can not force any change to the status quo.

There is no threat to Indian rule from these militants.


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> A Few dozen militants will remain active for years to come, but they can not force any change to the status quo.
> 
> There is no threat to Indian rule from these militants.


so you will withdraw military from cities ? lol .


----------



## Osiris

Crystal-Clear said:


> so you will withdraw military from cities ? lol .



Army is not deployed in the cities firstly, that is the job of local police and central police force, along with paramilitary force like RR.

Army only enters the cities, when things get, really out of hand, to carry out a flag march.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> Army is not deployed in the cities firstly, that is the job of local police and central police force, along with paramilitary force like RR.
> 
> Army only enters the cities, when things get, really out of hand, to carry out a flag march.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/tribun...tical-solution-resolve-kashmir-dispute/?amp=1
.
.
then where is civil administration?


----------



## Cat Shannon

On topic : Freedommmmm... Yay tonight 6*72 virgin girls in Islamic heaven will lose their virginity. Suuper yayyy!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Osiris

Crystal-Clear said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/tribune.com.pk/story/1608931/1-indian-army-chief-stresses-political-solution-resolve-kashmir-dispute/?amp=1
> .
> .
> then where is civil administration?



What on earth are you talking about with these stupid one liners?


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Osiris said:


> What on earth are you talking about with these stupid one liners?


i mean to say if there is no military in iok then where is civil government . 
.
.
and kashmiri police and paramilitary is so impotent that they cant handle 250 fighters (claimed by you) .


----------



## 313ghazi

Don't worry. The war in Afghanistan is won, the war in Kashmir is beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

CyclopS said:


> Oh boo hoo, you pick up a gun and shoot at the security forces, you are automatically a terrorist.
> Terries have been getting exterminated all throughout the year long before our soldiers were martyred. Correlation ain't causation.
> 
> PA always gets punished for cfvs, how many terrorists beat the dust in kashmir is unrelated to how many of our soldiers are martyred and consequently how we retaliate.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076400134194266112


Yup, the contamination in the cow cola is all too obvious since the so called paid stonepelters now appear as gun totting terrorists. As for the rest of the banter, first try to take in confidence your BSF, there's a difference between protesting for rations and for killed comrades, it's unprecedented that your soldiers protesting at the fact that Pakistani soldiers fire back and kill Indian soldiers....hence it becomes obvious who is feeling the heat.







*Pakistan Rangers not accepting protest notes over ceasefire: BSF*
https://indianexpress.com/article/i...t-accepting-protest-notes-over-ceasefire-bsf/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Windjammer said:


> Yup, the contamination in the cow cola is all too obvious since the so called paid stonepelters now appear as gun totting terrorists.



Not really.
Gun totting terrorists are gun totting terrorists, which is why Indian security forces shoot at terrorists and not protestors or even run apcs, tanks or jets on them under the guise of "war against terror".



Windjammer said:


> As for the rest of the banter, first try to take in confidence your BSF, there's a difference between protesting for rations and for killed comrades, it's unprecedented that your soldiers protesting at the fact that Pakistani soldiers fire back and kill Indian soldiers....hence it becomes obvious who is feeling the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Rangers not accepting protest notes over ceasefire: BSF*
> https://indianexpress.com/article/i...t-accepting-protest-notes-over-ceasefire-bsf/



Changing the topic now are we. Truth does get bitter.

Yeah, see unlike some forces, ours can actually complain and hope that the Indian polity and populace would listen.
Every military has some issues, its the ones that proclaim purity and 100% clean logistics that are to be doubted, but then again these forces also believe in the philosophy of 'no news is good news', and then bamm, Bangladesh happens.

The "complains" only last till we have retaliated, which we do, always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

CyclopS said:


> Not really.
> Gun totting terrorists are gun totting terrorists, which is why Indian security forces shoot at terrorists and not protestors or even run apcs, tanks or jets on them under the guise of "war against terror".


Lack of knowledge is obvious since one is incompetent to comprehend the fact that there is a difference between freedom struggle and WOT, does the name Aizawl rattles the brain.




> Changing the topic now are we. Truth does get bitter.


Very much in line to you posting a tweet hence one should practice what one preaches.


> Yeah, see unlike some forces, ours can actually complain and hope that the Indian polity and populace would listen.
> Every military has some issues, its the ones that proclaim purity and 100% clean logistics that are to be doubted, but then again these forces also believe in the philosophy of 'no news is good news', and then bamm, Bangladesh happens.
> 
> The "complains" only last till we have retaliated, which we do, always.


I don't see armies of the real liberal and democratic countries descending to such tactics but then there are others who consider themselves more royals than royals or as the saying goes any port in storm....including running back to '71 to salvage the tiny egos, firing over others shoulders is an art as good as capturing the dreaded Pigeon or painting your own wrecks in enemies colours.
As for the tall claims of retaliations, unlike the aping liberals, i don't see our Rangers protesting, however we often hear noises and complains about brain blowing BATs from across the border.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Windjammer said:


> Lack of knowledge is obvious since one is incompetent to comprehend the fact that there is a difference between freedom struggle and WOT,



Oh you know, one man's "war on terror" is another man's 'one of the largest mass internal displacement of civilians in modern COIN history, destruction of civilian property and of their basic human rights, media bans and so on and so forth'.

And one man's "freedom struggle" is another man's 'foreign manufactured proxy war to compensate for the fact that a conventional war is out of his enemy's league'.



> does the name Aizawl rattles the brain.



Yawn.
That one time IAF air striked which had nil casualties compared to the years of constant full scale military operation, air striking, usage of armoured fighting vehicles, un-defused mines that resulted in the displacement and deaths of over a million people, with zero guarantee that the same won't happen again.

Right, both are soooo very comparable.



> Very much in line to you posting a tweet hence one should practice what one preaches.



Do have a go at the tweet again, see its content and time stamp, maybe then you'll realise it is completely on topic.



> I don't see armies of the real liberal and democratic countries descending to such tactics but then there are others who consider themselves more royals than royals or as the saying goes any port in storm....



Says who?
Again, logistical problems happen everywhere, doesn't mean the said problems are endemic in nature.
https://taskandpurpose.com/marine-corps-boot-camp-conditions/

As for protests notes, that's coz most liberal countries are fighting terrorists not countries, what will protest notes against non-state actors achieve?

But just to sate your doubts, protest notes aren't all that rare.
https://112.international/politics/...ussia-claiming-to-release-sailors-34640.htmlc fxs6

From your own link.
_"while five Pakistani rangers were killed in retaliatory firing by India." _
Like I said, we always retaliate in kind and then some.



> including running back to '71 to salvage the tiny egos, firing over others shoulders is an art as good as capturing the dreaded Pigeon or painting your own wrecks in enemies colours.
> As for the tall claims of retaliations, unlike the aping liberals, i don't see our Rangers protesting, however we often hear noises and complains about brain blowing BATs from across the border.



You don't hear complaints from your rangers because you hear nothing from your rangers, i.e. the grunts, the ones doing the actual heavy lifting.
Like PA with its pathological need to control all aspects of pakistan would let a dissident voice from within PA and against PA be public.
The only military people speaking anything of substance from any platform in pakistan are the pakistani military officers who are higher up the food chain and who usually have a far better and privileged background. 

But do enjoy the illusion of "having the upper hand" during peace time. LOL.
Coz we all know when the s##t hits the fan and the pakistani public finally knows what's going on, you lot usually are in the process of realising that a chunk of your population was demanding independence all this time, your forces are suffering major tactical and strategic losses, while simultaneously losing half your country, 90,000 pakistanis surrendering publicly to your supposed mortal enemy, followed by economic meltdowns, coups, fall of governments and so on and so forth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078901022565826562


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078901022565826562

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Good job IA. Do not stop dispatching terrorists to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaiind

today i created the thread about this news.mods deleted it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

we have crossed the 250 mark for the year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Robinhood Pandey said:


> we have crossed the 250 mark for the year


it include few women and children too. Plus to add to the glory, it include blinding two years old child, mutilating bodies and firing at civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> it include few women and children too. Plus to add to the glory, it include blinding two years old child, mutilating bodies and firing at civilians.



Those abetting terrorists are not considered civilians. If they jump between terrorists and the security forces, then they are only to blame themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> it include few women and children too. Plus to add to the glory, it include blinding two years old child, mutilating bodies and firing at civilians.


Funny that, Bhartis do not count the human violations, the rape and murder of our people by this occupying force but glorifying the killing and murder by their immoral and cursed forces. That is why you need 700K men armed to teeth to quell the call for Azaadi. But, youm you keep counting and cheering the death of our people. Hope that brings you fulfils your blood lust.


----------



## Vanamali

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> it include few women and children too. Plus to add to the glory, it include blinding two years old child, mutilating bodies and firing at civilians.


As if in Pakistan not even a fly during fight against Terrorists. Stop preaching...


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078901022565826562


@ranjeet still hasn't noticed this thread or what or is he banned?

Sorry he too started a thread on this same news. Merge the two threads.

@waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Horus @Dubious @Irfan Baloch @Arsalan @The Eagle


----------



## Dubious

I think it is high time all Pulwama killings can be brought under 1 thread! 
Those who open multiple threads on the same topic PLEASE scroll down and check "similar threads"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

abcxyz0000 said:


> @ranjeet still hasn't noticed this thread or what or is he banned?
> 
> Sorry he too started a thread on this same news. Merge the two threads.
> 
> @waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster @Horus @Dubious @Irfan Baloch @Arsalan @The Eagle



good .


----------

